#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-13
<rjian> Burgundavia...
<elkbuntu> guys.. how is it you have not noticed and/or fixed the channel topic yet?
<lotusleaf> to be honest, I didn't notice it
<lotusleaf> but then, I haven't looked much in this channel today, just at the join/quit msgs ;P
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:BHSPitLappy] : Ubuntu Marketing discussion :: Quote of the Day: "<elkbuntu> guys.. how is it you have not noticed and/or fixed the channel topic yet?"
<lotusleaf> doesn't this channel have topiclock on?
<BHSPitLappy> nope
<BHSPitLappy> we're not +T right now
<lotusleaf> well #1, make it so
* BHSPitLappy looks around
<lotusleaf> captain jean luc picard of the u - s - s enterprise!
<BHSPitLappy> ytmnd ftw
<lotusleaf> I really dig the obey ubuntu posters madpilot whipped up
<BHSPitLappy> yeah, but I wouldn't put them up somewhere
<BHSPitLappy> I mean, does it really send the right message?
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: if they're placed in areas where permission was granted legally by the property owner to put them there, what message is that sending?
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: there are plenty of places those posters may be placed, or distributed, legally
<BHSPitLappy> it would make more sense if it were a microsoft poster
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: I don't see how
<BHSPitLappy> they're not very "welcoming".
<BHSPitLappy> rather, they're kind of arrogant/bossy/belittling
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: perhaps I'm looking at them from a different angle, then. I see them as gritty and interesting enough to make the person think, "Ubuntu?" and look into it
<BHSPitLappy> well, nintendo's in the same position, trying to reach out to grandma here, new audiences that have been excluded from a field
<BHSPitLappy> and I don't see ad posters at wal-mart blaring "OBEY NINTENDO" at little old grandma
<BHSPitLappy> hmm, that really creates a bond, eh
<BHSPitLappy> good feelings
<BHSPitLappy> that sense of trust
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: well the obey ubuntu posters don't say OBEY ;)
<lotusleaf> they just say UBUNTU in caps with a logo above and fine print at the bottom
<lotusleaf> but I see your point were they to say that
<lotusleaf> and grandma is usually introduced to operating systems in different ways, usually by family
<Flannel> BHSPitLappy: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/Ubuntu-roughcut.png  they're called "Obey ubuntu" because... I suppose they take inspiration from those "OBEY" stickers... for... whatever on earth that is for.
<lotusleaf> Flannel: wikipedia has a good article on the obey the giant (andre the giant) thing
<lotusleaf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%A9_the_Giant_Has_a_Posse
<lotusleaf> darn urls
<Flannel> lotusleaf: er... is that what it was originally from?  Sure. obey on google leads to obeygiant.com, so... mhm.  I suppose that is.  Not that I had any idea.  Always thought it was some stupid punk band.
<lotusleaf> Flannel: the url above explains it, just copy/paste the entire bit
<Flannel> lotusleaf: it's ok, I googled ;)
<lotusleaf> ah that url doesn't work anyway, darn it
<lotusleaf> Flannel: good :P
<Flannel> although, to be honest, I wouldn't have ever recognized that as Andre the giant
<Flannel> not that that matters
<BHSPitLappy> andre the giant is effing huge
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: I bet he ate ALL his vegetables =)
<BHSPitLappy> I bet he ate ALL vegetables, period.
<lotusleaf> lol
* Flannel wants to see a genie answer "mu"!
<Flannel> er. hmm. bother.
<Flannel> !iso | lotusleaf
<ubotu> lotusleaf: To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flannel> -o not -t
<Flannel> ack.  Sorry.
<lotusleaf> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> lotusleaf: sorry, wrong channel.  Mhmm.  Im all over the place tonight.
<Flannel> pay no attention to the man behind the curtain, and all that stuff.
<lotusleaf> Flannel: heh, np :) btw #ubuntu-bots is cool for bot queries
<lotusleaf> should you want to experiment or whatever
<Flannel> lotusleaf: no, I have a query to ubotu for that.  It's just that 7 and 8 are next to each other, and tonight I seem to be preferring 8 ;)
<lotusleaf> Flannel: okay =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: re: forum thread "As for "Shuttleworth Has A Posse" - I might be persuaded to actually design that poster... I am open to flattery, bribery or suggestions." haha, yeah =)
<Madpilot> actually, I found a photo of Mark that would work after being converted to only black & white, so it might not need that much persuasion
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> that would be great ;)
<lotusleaf> is it one of him in the side view in a space suit?
<lotusleaf> I always liked that pic, wherever it resides
<Madpilot> no, it's another one, more or less full face, no spacesuit
<Flannel> use the one from his Register interview
<Flannel> or was that CNet
<Madpilot> Flannel, link me?
<Madpilot> I was playing with this one: http://jacobo.tarrio.org/albums/cosas/votems.jpg
<Flannel> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/10/shuttleworth_oracle/
<Madpilot> bookmarked, thanks
<Flannel> It's a bit small, but you're going to take away so much detail that it'll probably work
<Madpilot> true - reducing something to just black & white (no greyscale, just black on white) doesn't exactly need high-quality source files :)
<Madpilot> anyway, I need sleep; it's past 0100 here and I was up at 0640 or so...
<BHSPitLappy> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jenda> Aww... I was looking forward to Madpilot paparzzi-stalking Mark to get the photo that would be _just_ right.
<MenZaLap> jenda: just received the stickers. Not bad, a bit dark--but otherwise nice. Like the Ubuntu logo.-
<jenda> :)
<jenda> they are a bit dark, yes.
<MenZaLap> And 10czk for shipment
<jenda> I liked them that way, though. Many people would have preferred them lighter.
<jenda> :-D
<MenZaLap> I paid 200czk for your shipment :D
<MenZaLap> uh oh
<MenZaLap> letter from tax authorities
<MenZaLap> ah
<MenZaLap> just a new taxation card
<MenZaLap> phew
<MenZaLap> jenda: will you need a new shipment of stickers soon?
<jenda> MenZaLap: Nope :(
<MenZaLap> heh
<MenZaLap> If you do, you know where to find me
<jenda> System76 puts me outta business on the stickers :)
* MenZaLap needs to print a few for himself
<MenZaLap> Bastards!
<jenda> I'll send you a few - which ones do you want?
<jenda> So, the little ones are largely untouched. But - the big logo ones and the white 'bumper' stickers tend to be popular.
<jenda> It has still generated a decent income to help with the posters, really.
<MenZaLap> oh no, nevermind
<MenZaLap> Cheaper for me to print them
<MenZaLap> Wait--the small ones are untouched?
<MenZaLap> I preferred mine small
* MenZaLap has torn the Kubuntu one off his laptop to replace it with xubuntu
<MenZaLap> Xubuntu*
<jenda> Yes. no one buys them now that system76 ships for free.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I mean - I wouldn't either :-D
<MenZaLap> lol
<MenZaLap> Link me to Sys76's
<MenZaLap> elkbuntu ping
<MenZaLap> Melissa! I choose thee!
<MenZaLap> jenda: query?
<jenda> no need to ask
<jenda> I'd have to google it ;)
<MenZaLap> I found it
<MenZa> jenda: printed your things, shipping tomorroe
<MenZa> tomorrow*
<MenZa> elkbuntu: poke.
<MenZa> hmm, actually nevermind
<jenda> omg
<jenda> I'll be shipping yours on wednesday, I thin.
<jenda> k.
<MenZa> :)
<jenda> MenZa: any chance of a few Kubuntu logos?
<nixternal> yes kubuntu logos!!!
<Burgwork> woot!
<Burgwork> I made it in DW Weekly
<nixternal> heh
<jenda> There's obviously demand....
<nixternal> ya, besides me jenda? ;)
<jenda> yes - I wouldn't've asked otherwise :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> nixternal: how many would you be interested in?
<nixternal> what are they?
<jenda> http://flickr.com/photos/menza/190241486/
<jenda> see the big Ubuntu thing?
<jenda> like that.
<jenda> but K
<nixternal> price?
<nixternal> im a cheap arse right now ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Since I'm trading with MenZa for posters...
<jenda> it's actually quite up to you.
<jenda> I mean, $2 minimum for sending the envelope, but you choose how much you pay for the stickers.
<nixternal> 1 penny
<jenda> All the cash goes into the poster business.
<nixternal> deal ;)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<jenda> $2.01
<jenda> it's a deal.
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> :)
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: INto what?
<Burgwork> tonyyarusso: distrowatch weekly
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: ah
* tonyyarusso reads
<jenda> Burgwork: linky?
<jenda> BTW, interesting new community document sprang up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LeadershipCodeofConduct
<tonyyarusso> jenda: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20061113
<jenda> (doesn't really relate to the MT)
<Burgwork> interesting doc, though
<Burgwork> reminds me, I have been neglecting the UWN
<jenda> Anyone I can test my GPG on?
<jenda> (preferably who has my key already)
* jenda waves at tsmithe
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b *!*@82-70-109-22.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> BTW - he asked for it.
<Burgwork> ah, ok
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b *!*@82-70-109-22.dsl.in-addr.zen.co.uk]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> he _litterally_ asked for it :)
<tonyyarusso> I believe it, having done that myself.
<somerville32> Hi
<jenda> yo
<somerville32> There is an Xubuntu meeting on November 25th. Should I ask the fridge to put it in the calendar or/and use the launchpad meeting system?
* MitchM nods his head in approval
<jenda> somerville32: fridge
<somerville32> Who should I e-mail?
<jenda> hmm...
<jenda> robitaille :)
<jenda> or at least it was him at my time.
<jenda> (when I scheduled MT meetings and NUN meetings)
<Burgwork> fridge-devel
<Burgwork> fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<somerville32> Is it an open mailing list?
<Burgwork> sort of
* MenZaLap goes into Stallman mode
<MenZaLap> BAD JENDA
<MenZaLap> GPL STUFF NOW
* MenZaLap wags finger
<jenda> huh?
<jenda> :)
<MenZaLap> #ubuntu
<MenZaLap> scripts.
<MenZaLap> gpl.
<somerville32> fridge-devel isn't listed at lists.ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> it is hidden
<jenda> MenZaLap: see #ubuntu-offtopic already released 3 scripts under GPL :)
<MenZaLap> :D
<jenda> added a fourth.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-14
<lotusleaf> anyone awake?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: ping re: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-November/001196.html
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I noticed the directory and all images are now gone for the ubuntu roughcut design Madpilot made.
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I made a thread about this which linked to the directory which is now missing. Should I edit my post in the UF to remove links to avoid dozens of incoming 404'ers?
<Madpilot> hi all
<Madpilot> Anyone know why my posted have vanished from the MT's archive?
<Madpilot> posters, rather
<Madpilot> nixternal, ping - you seem to have the bzr-fu - what's up w/ the archive?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I just asked Burgundavia about this
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-marketing/2006-November/001196.html
<lotusleaf> I'm hoping they return, as it kinda makes my thread look dumb =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: but Burgundavia hasn't responded to my query in this channel yet
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, no, that issue was fixed; nixternal got them up properly into the bzr archive
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: oh?
<Madpilot> which means they should not have vanished, yet they have
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: well then, where are they? :(
<lotusleaf> hrmm..
<lotusleaf> well I'm glad you showed up =)
<lotusleaf> hopefully you can get this solved? :)
<Madpilot> the system seems to have eaten them, and I know zip about bzr - except that it seems harder to use than svn :|
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: can you buddy up with someone who does know about it to see it through?
<lotusleaf> or is everyone asleep? :) :)
<Madpilot> that's why I've been pining nixternal
<lotusleaf> heh
<Madpilot> pinging
<Madpilot> jenda, you around?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I pinged jenda earlier, no response
<lotusleaf> about an hour ago
<Madpilot> he's listed as away/asleep
<lotusleaf> yup =)
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, I just added the URL of a temp. source for the posters to that link, via ubuntu-ca.org, which I run
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: awesome, thanks. I saw that in the mailing list but didn't know whether or not to add it
<Madpilot> hopefully it won't crash the ubuntu-ca.org server ;)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: ha!
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: want a mirror?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, if the server starts smoking, let us know
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I can up it to my site too
* tonyyarusso also has a site
<Madpilot> I want the MT's damn archive to work like it's supposed to!
<lotusleaf> woo!
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, go ahead, if you want.
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: thx
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, you too, if you want to mirror it. The stuff is PD, after all
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: have you thought about using gpg to make a detatched sig for them?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: or some checksums?
<lotusleaf> sure, they're PD but it would be cool to identify the original
<lotusleaf> ;)
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, huh? Why? They're just images
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: dunno, for the hell of it?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/
<Madpilot> cool
<Madpilot> going to post that to the UF thread too?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yup =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: test the links plz
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: whipped up a little md5 there for my own amusement
<Madpilot> they all work
<lotusleaf> thanks =)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: thread updated :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: when you get the official/original hosting location for it fixed, please update the thread so I may also update my first post in the thread. I'll still retain a mirror of it, but I'd like to get those (currently broken) links fixed, thanks
<Madpilot> will do
<jenda> Madpilot: it vanished?
<jenda> might be my fault, I fiddled around with the branch.
<Madpilot> jenda, 404 on the URLs, even the directory
<jenda> indeed, it's not there.
<jenda> although in my local mirror, I have the posters.
<jenda> OK, lemme just run the cronjob, I think it should pull the posters too.
<lotusleaf> jenda to the rescue!
<jenda> hehe
* jenda screwed it up, me should at least try to set it right ;)
<jenda> Madpilot: fixed
<jenda> it wouldda fixed itself with the next pull.
<Madpilot> jenda, thanks - what happened?
<jenda> I commited another revision, but it conflicted with yours...
<jenda> ...and then there was this long battle between me and bzr...
<lotusleaf> jenda: thanks =) I'll modify my initial post in the obey ubuntu thread
<jenda> ...blood was running...
<jenda> ...ssh blazing...
<jenda> ...commands being sshouted...
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: in addition to my mirror, do you want me to post the mirror you have or are you going to revoke that mirror since it may not be needed anymore?
<jenda> and, your posters took a few hits. sorry :)
<lotusleaf> lol
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, I'll leave the ubuntu-ca.org stuff up for now
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: do you want me to list it in my top posting or not?
<Madpilot> jenda, "sshouted"?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: so ppl see it quickly at the top?
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, no, but I'll leave it in my lower post for now
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: roger that
<jenda> Madpilot: yes, sshouted.
<Madpilot> let Ubuntu provide most of the bandwidth, they've got beefier servers than Ubuntu Canada's little greybox
<lotusleaf> =)
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> i'll leave mine up for an option
<lotusleaf> just in case jenda's low on coffee again :P
<lotusleaf> lol
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> that's amusing, we're on the topic of OBEY! posters, and a "milosevic" joins and parts
<jenda> lol
<lotusleaf> that cannot be coincidence
<jenda> alright, morning duty's over, I'm off to actually wake up :)
<lotusleaf> ha
<lotusleaf> jenda: should I leave the direct links to the files in my thread posting or should I just link to the directory?
<jenda> direct is good
<lotusleaf> roger that, thx
<jenda> the brighter ones will realise it's a directory worth poking about...
<jenda> and besides I might finally have that site up soon :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: does ubuntu forums allow inline images or are they attachments only?
<jenda> inline
<lotusleaf> it would be cool to have a photo inside the thread
<jenda> i'm not totally sure how to do dat :)
<lotusleaf> i'll link back to my site to preserve bandwidth in thumbnails
<jenda> umm...
<jenda> :)
<lotusleaf> img tag?
<jenda> could you ask in #ubuntuforums
<jenda> that's what I'd try first
<lotusleaf> k thx
<jenda> (the tag)
<lotusleaf> [IMG]  tag doesn't work
<lotusleaf> I'm assuming it was disabled?
<lotusleaf> no response to my inquiry in #ubuntuforums
<lotusleaf> tried it though [IMG]  doesn't seem to work, no biggie, I just wanted to have a cool preview in the post
<lotusleaf> without having to have an attachment
<lotusleaf> I know there was a workaround but I've forgotten
<lotusleaf> and I don't want to piss off any mods =)
<lotusleaf> it allows you to use the [IMG]  tag but it doesn't do anything
<lotusleaf> it just shows it as a link
<lotusleaf> Okay now that's wierd, the thumbnail shows up in Epiphany but not Firefox 2.0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296742
<jenda> lotusleaf: I see it FF2
<lotusleaf> jenda: totally bizarre! something isn't configured right on my FF then =)
<lotusleaf> jenda: oh well, at least it shows for others, and for me in other browsers, thanks :)
<jenda> np
<jenda> Actually, I think all you need is putting teh url... or did you put anything else? (such as dem tags?)
<lotusleaf> jenda: I just put [img]  tags as it allows you with a simple click, but it didn't show in my FF2.0
<jenda> I remember it once happened to me when I wanted to have the URL there, not a thumbnail, and yet...
<jenda> hmm
<lotusleaf> jenda: no biggie, as I said probably something fscked on my end
<jenda> ok :)
<roycebarber> What is the purpose of this room...?
<Madpilot> what is the purpose of asking a question then not waiting for the answer?
<Crankymonky> It's better than joining and immediately leaving
<Crankymonky> That just seems foolish and makes other's discussions ugly
<Crankymonky> (like I just did at #grub)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: wow, look at this: http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/OBEY_UBUNTU_Posters_print_your_own
<lotusleaf> I guess news travels fast, eh? :)
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, not your Digg account? Cool, either way
<jenda> !lart elkbuntu!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart elkbuntu!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> How long has that been in the /topic?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:lotusleaf] : Ubuntu Marketing discussion :: Quote of the Day: "<elkbuntu> guys.. how is it you have not noticed and/or fixed the channel topic yet?" || <jenda> !lart elkbuntu!!!
<jenda> oops
<lotusleaf> :P
<lotusleaf> @lart jenda
<jenda> haha :) really unintentional
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Kubuntu_rough_thumb.png
<Madpilot> jenda, it obviously replaced my "This is not the /topic you were looking for" /topic :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: awesome! :)
<jenda> argh :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com
<jenda> ooooh
<jenda> nice, Madpilot :)
<jenda> I wonder if I should print those out in the next batch :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: yessssssssssssss (cobra commander hiss)
<Madpilot> thanks; figured I  might as well cater to those who saddled themselves with that kool desktop ;)
<Madpilot>  </GNOME snarkiness> ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
* jenda is a gnome guy all da way
<jenda> I honestly do not like K
<jenda> It's too 'fluffy'
* lotusleaf uses KDE, Gnome, fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, and others
<lotusleaf> I like Gnome, but konqueror always keeps me with KDE
<lotusleaf> nautilus ticks me off without true tabbed local browsing
<jenda> tabbed browsing sounds neat...
<jenda> ...but I never felt i needed it.
<jenda> (locally)
<jenda> that's what CLI is for :-D
<lotusleaf> ;) true, I say "use what works for you"
<lotusleaf> the amount of choice in *nix is astounding
<jenda> yep o
<lotusleaf> though I like openbox with a simple panel loaded usually
<jenda> 
<jenda> so many things I haven't tried :)
<jenda> I usually stick with default unless I stumble upon a new feature I know I want, or I find out I want something and find a feature for it.
<jenda> This way, I'm slowly approaching computer heaven :)
<lotusleaf> I wish I could throw X Terminal windows around my room in Beryl-esque fasion
<lotusleaf> fashion*
<jenda> lol :)
<jenda> just wait for holodisplays.
<jenda> dude... beryl on a heliodisplay screen :-D
<jenda> that would knock me out.
<lotusleaf> max headroomize mark shuttleworth :P
<lotusleaf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_%28character%29
<lotusleaf> that would be cool for a tutorial
<lotusleaf> in an ubuntu install, an animated figure that reads help
<lotusleaf> or would that be too clippy like?
<Madpilot> AHHH! No animated "help" "characters"! Ever!
<Madpilot> ;)
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> what about a <h1x0r
<jenda> noooo
<jenda> save me from the giant paperclip!
<jenda> aaa
<lotusleaf> aw, just imagine a cute little animated tux help system
<Madpilot> ick
<lotusleaf> =) you know you want it
<lotusleaf> with a little levitating RMS penguin
<jenda> lol
<jenda> gotta go.
<lotusleaf> jenda: cu & thx for earlier
<jenda> np & cu for later
<lotusleaf> =)
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Kubuntu-roughcut.png
<lotusleaf> ooooh?
<Madpilot> jenda, before you go, could you bump that ^^^ and it's SVG to repos?
* lotusleaf runs to check
<Madpilot> also, I updated the Ubuntu-roughcut.svg slightly
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: so you have a version 2.0? :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: let me know whatever I need to mirror re: all the obey stuff
<Madpilot> pretty much. I guess I should update the readme too
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: an awesome job again ;)
* lotusleaf would like to see mark in WWII gear, biting down with a grimace on a cigar in an obey poster
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: when you're ready, I'll make a seperate directory /obeykubuntu/ for the kubuntu ones
<Madpilot> sure. Just updating the readme
<lotusleaf> awesome
<Madpilot> readme.txt updated
<lotusleaf> r0x0r
<Madpilot> on the ubuntu.ca server
<lotusleaf> paste all links here plz?
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Ubuntu_roughcut_readme.txt
<lotusleaf> wait
<lotusleaf> why not make a seperate one for the kubuntu?
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Kubuntu-roughcut.svg
<lotusleaf> seperate readme*
<lotusleaf> so it coincides with the filenames
<Madpilot>  <shrug> because there's no seperate info in the readme, really
<lotusleaf> k, I'm just being anal anyway ;)
<lotusleaf> plz continue w/ c/p
<Madpilot> http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Kubuntu-roughcut.png   http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Ubuntu-roughcut.svg
<Madpilot> new Ubuntu poster SVG ^^^, the Ubuntu PNG didn't get updated
<Madpilot> the svg changes were in the XML & invisible stuff, that's all
<lotusleaf> thx, k, did you want me to replace the svg on my mirror for ubuntu obey?
<Madpilot> yes
<lotusleaf> or just make it v.2.0
<lotusleaf> k
<Madpilot> new one is slightly smaller in filesize, but no actual visible changes
<lotusleaf> k thx
<lotusleaf> it'll be a few, but I'll eventually have it all mashed together and update the forum thread with info ;)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: gonna work on an xubuntu one or edubuntu one next? :P
<Madpilot> not tonight.
<lotusleaf> haha
<Madpilot> might do the 'posse' one next, just for laughs
<lotusleaf> how long did you spend on the kubuntu one?
<lotusleaf> haha
<lotusleaf> yeah, that would be cool
<Madpilot> longest part of the kubuntu one was tracing over the Kubuntu logo w/ Inkscapes pen tool - it's a more complex set of shapes than the Ubuntu one
<lotusleaf> I bet
<lotusleaf> ok lemmie grab them and slap together another directory =)
<lotusleaf> same readme file in both directories I assume
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: ok, posters are up with better looking mirror page: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/
<lotusleaf> plz test links and report any errors, thx
<Madpilot> all working - great looking webpage
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yup, got it from the DIY section ;)
<lotusleaf> k time to update that thread! :)
<Madpilot> before I crash for the night, for the heck of it: http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/SABDFL_posse_thumb.png
<lotusleaf> one sec
<lotusleaf> omg! lol
<lotusleaf> fantastic
<lotusleaf> can I throw that up too at the bottom? :)
<lotusleaf> in a small pic?
<lotusleaf> coming soon or something?
<lotusleaf> pretty plz with sugar on top?
<Madpilot> sure
<lotusleaf> awesome thx! :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: updated
<Madpilot> heh. cool.
<lotusleaf> =)
<lotusleaf> nice work dude!
<Madpilot> g'night
<lotusleaf> hmm
<lotusleaf> even though you're gone madpilot, i'll msg you this in memo but in case you read logs
<lotusleaf> I dunno if the posse thing would work because the andre the giant related posse thing is most likely trademarked or copyrighted or something
<lotusleaf> but the wikipedia page lists other parodys
<lotusleaf> so I'm sure that would fall under parody in that regard
<jenda> Why do i always miss Madpilot...
<lophyte> omg LOL
<lophyte> that posse poster is awesome
<rexbron> Burgwork: I read you message about a Campain in a box, that sounds really good. Might there be different versions? Like one for an interested individual and another for a LoCo team?
<Burgwork> rexbron: absolutely
<nixternal> what branding issues were raised concerning the ubuntu artwork by us?
<lotusleaf> 21 diggs so far for http://digg.com/linux_unix/OBEY_UBUNTU_Posters_print_your_own
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: :)
<lotusleaf> 22!
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> busted. damn :
<lotusleaf> I hope it makes front page
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-15
<lotusleaf> Woot, front page on digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/OBEY_UBUNTU_Posters_print_your_own
<poningru> OH YEAH
<Tosh> Hello
<Tosh> I have a big interest in marketting and Ubuntu...just wondering if maybe I could share my ideas some times.
<Tosh> I'll try back another time.
<lotusleaf> Tosh: sure, check out the mailing list, too
<Tosh> Oh, hi Lotus
<lotusleaf> Tosh: this channel is logged as well, so people read comments =)
<lotusleaf> Tosh: hi
<Tosh> I figured as much
<lotusleaf> Tosh: check out the marketing list @ ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com
<Tosh> ok
<Tosh> Done and done.
<lotusleaf> Tosh: drop a note in the mailing list with your interests in marketing ubuntu ;)
<Tosh> And where exactly would I do that?
<Tosh> Nevermind...
<Tosh> Found it
<lotusleaf> Tosh: it's a mailing list =)
<lotusleaf> k
<Tosh> I'll keep in touch :D
<Tosh> Gotta go
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: front page digg! :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: check planet.ubuntu.com too ;)
<Madpilot> good lord
<lotusleaf> :D
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: http://digg.com/linux_unix/OBEY_UBUNTU_Posters_print_your_own/who
<Madpilot> hope the doc.ubuntu.com server is holding up to digg's kind attentions!
<lotusleaf> minus the who part to see comments
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: no doubt, my site's been handling it fine, despite lots of folks direct linking to the large png ;)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: in the forum thread ppl have been asking for larger resolutions, you may want to check the thread
<Madpilot> will do
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: I have no problems hosting any further good obey stuff you may have, as always just let me know
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: and congrats! :)
<Madpilot> I'm frankly amazed. These silly little posters seem to have grown legs...
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: they're not just posters now, they are a movement :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: and it begins with you =)
<Madpilot> you're scaring me now... ;)
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: from your post "I'll do a proper SVG & PNG inverted-colour version in the next few days - it would save a lot of ink." <- e-mail it to me when you're done, along with anything else, I'll keep that mirror updated as quick as I can with your obey work =)
<Madpilot> will do
<Madpilot> give me your email address again please?
<lotusleaf> lotusleaf@tuxfamily.org
<lotusleaf> thx
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, your turn to be famous :
<Madpilot> heh
<lotusleaf> after it hit 28 diggs it took off from there
* tonyyarusso was #28 - I must be magic
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: indeed
<lotusleaf> and the goetia demons get more props, lol
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: just think, now tons of websites will now OBEY! UBUNTU with your artwork =)
<Madpilot> viralness is fun
<lotusleaf> I'll have to slap a small thumb of it on every page of my site with the redesign
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: heheheh
<lotusleaf> <zakame> eerm KFC beat us all
<lotusleaf> that gets me thinking
<lotusleaf> re: the KFC ad seen from space thing
<lotusleaf> how about a giant obey ubuntu ad? :P
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: yipe's in SD - they have lots of space
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: indeed. Why, can't you see it now? a circle of people joining hands and laughing up into the sky as they dance around in an ubuntu logo crop circle?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Actually...kind of
<lotusleaf> a huge obey poster would really show up good on google earth though, if placed ontop a field
<Madpilot> There was a Firefox crop circle
<tonyyarusso> whaa?  weird thing - http://transcended.org/ resolves to localhost
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: ya? before or after the NYT ad?
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, no idea of the timeframe; it was done in Oregon, I think, by a LUG. There's a huge photo gallery up somewhere.
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: that rocks, I'll have to google it
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: pop goes the server: "The requested URL /~marketing/DIY Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/ was not found on this server." @ doc.ubuntu.com
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: my mirror's still holding up well no probs yet =)
<Madpilot> the marketing server gets rebuilt from bzr once a day, try it again in a bit
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: oh yeah, forgot. ;P
<lotusleaf> there we go
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: someone suggested that you make the posse poster more grainy
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: perhaps to coincide with the rough texture of the obey giant esque style
<elkbuntu> the posse poster? show me show me show me
<Madpilot> hmm. I'll think about it
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: personally, I like it the way it is now
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296742
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, yeah
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/ <-- bottom of the page
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: I didn't post the larger pic though cuz he's not finished =)
<Madpilot> I think it's incredibly ironic that we're going to all this effort to reproduce mistakes that printers try not to make :)
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yeah well remember the ripped jeans fad, where people would buy new jeans and rip them?
<Madpilot> or reproduce artifacts (like grain) that're traditionally the result of cheap printing processes
<elkbuntu> haha nice
<Madpilot> Levi's still sells pre-ripped/pre-faded jeans
<Madpilot> Modern printing is so good we have to fake low quality :)
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: they do? jeez
<lotusleaf> I hope boingboing runs the obey ubuntu piece
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: so will you be signing obey ubuntu posters? :)
<lotusleaf> better get my autograph request in early
<Madpilot> heh
<popey> they are lovely pics
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: someone posted an xubuntu one based on your design, last post in the obey thread
<lotusleaf> that letter "x" looks finda fscked though, the rodent in the center isn't bad
<Madpilot> the Ubuntu/Kubuntu text is from an actual font; I'll post a link to it tomorrow and add the link to the readme for the next update
<lotusleaf> cool
<klepas> the ol' Revel has shown himself as of late =\
<klepas> :-(
<jenda> true
<jenda> he's prolly very busy.
<jenda> Madpilot, nixternal woohoo, we are on our own ship now :)
<Madpilot> jenda, were the three of us the only ones on one side of that netsplit?
<jenda> no, not only three - there was corey, lophyte and a few others too, but I noticed you two first
<jenda> yay...
* jenda goes get his Edgy CDs
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-16
<iCod> Hey, is there where I would talk to someone about ubuntu magazine
<iCod> ?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.  Whether the right people are around is another matter.
<iCod> alright
<iCod> First, how often is the magazine released?
<iCod> Does anyone know?
<iCod> brb, a bit later, sorry
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<whiprush> I am a meat popsicle.
<tonyyarusso> ...okay
<Burgundavia> whiprush: you lovely human being. Now help me write the UWN
<Burgundavia> we are going for a super issue of two weeks
<whiprush> assign me something.
<whiprush> But yeah, sure. :D
<Burgundavia> can you write up a two paragraph piece on UDS?
<whiprush> sure.
<Burgundavia> first para: the why
<Burgundavia> 2nd para: what was covered
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: you up for some work?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ping
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: you were looking for me yesteryda?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, just heading out, back sometime soon
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: no worries
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I need about an hour, acceptable?
<whiprush> or do you want some fast food thing?
<Burgundavia> yep
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: hi, yes, yesterday or the day before.. regarding a post on the marketing mailing list, but I caught up with Madpilot in here followed by jenda which solved an issue on the doc. area of ubuntu.com with one directory
<Burgundavia> no, trying to get out in 4:30 minutes, midnight my time
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: want to help us write the UWN?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: thanks for following up though =)
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: Ubuntu World News? :)
<Burgundavia> I always try and satisfy
<Burgundavia> we are up at gobby.ubuntu.com
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: that would be awesome! :) It looks nice, are you going to retain the fridge logo though at top-left or go with something different to differentiate from the fridge page?
<Burgundavia> no, that is where we are editing it
<Burgundavia> gobby is a collaborative editor
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: so gobby is the hard hat area that goes into fridge, or.. ?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I doubt it.  I have a Quantum problem set due Friday :(
<Burgundavia> right
<tonyyarusso> When were you hoping to publish?
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: no, the UWN is merely posted to the fridge
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: tonight at midnight, PST
<Burgundavia> and that gobby server merely shares a server with the fridge
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I see, well I'd love to be of help, and thanks for the generous offer, but I don't know how I'd scoop any Ubuntu related up news faster than you guys are able to do it? :)
<tonyyarusso> Grr.  Don't think I'll be much help then, unless a miracle occurs.
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: we are writing the UWN for the past two weeks, from the 29th to the 4th
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: I need somebody to write up a short piece on all the various Edgy reviews, including the slashdot "edgy nightmare" on
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobby
<Burgundavia> by short, I mean two paragraphs
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: have you collected the urls to various Edgy reviews?
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> they are not hard to find
<lotusleaf> true
<lotusleaf> why address the /. "edgy nightmare" piece?
<whiprush> why not
<whiprush> good, bad ..
<lotusleaf> whiprush: why drag it out?
<Burgundavia> we cover the news, not create it
<whiprush> because if people have issues then hiding them doesn't fix anything.
<Burgundavia> part of that news included people having issues with Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> we are not FOX news
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> I see your points
<lotusleaf> so you want a gentle piece without bias
<Burgundavia> I would group the reviews
<Burgundavia> positive and then negatvie
<Burgundavia> for the negative, mention how we address them
<lotusleaf> so, if taking the edgy reviews like a carton of eggs, you'd pluck out the good and bad and compare with real information
<lotusleaf> right
<Burgundavia> maybe right up a little piece about upgrading as well
<Burgundavia> link to henos and keybuks blog posts, the new updater spec, et.c
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: you mean you guys haven't tapped the deep well of Ars Technica already for talent?
<Burgundavia> we have, we have whiprush
<lotusleaf> true
<whiprush> rol
* whiprush flicks off a middle finger while he types.
<lotusleaf> :P
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I don't know that *I* would be the right choice to tackle the subject you're looking to have someone cover, I don't know all the ins and outs of ubuntu devel to counter a lot of the reviews and information on specifics, some of them dive into detail
<lotusleaf> I'm a simple link diver :)
<Burgundavia> you are already qualified as the rest of us
<Burgundavia> and you have something I currently don't have: time
<lotusleaf> collecting and swimming in links, like scrooge mcduck in his money bin, is something I can do
<Burgundavia> Even one line about the general gist of the interview with a link for each is fine
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: ok, would you like me to gather as many reviews of edgy as I can?
<whiprush> Burgundavia: who approves specs? the tech board?
<whiprush> the final authority I mean
<Burgundavia> the approver
<Burgundavia> who is assigned by MDZ
<whiprush> ok
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: if that's what you're looking for, I can get started in a few minutes.
<Burgundavia> perfect, thanks
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: as for the compare/contrast wrap-up to forge a paragraph or two from, someone else may want to do that for the sake of clarity.
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: right, I'll get on that now. =)
<Burgundavia> excellent
<iCod> ok, I'm back
<iCod> Is there anyne in here I can talk to about the ubuntu magazine?
<whiprush> someone link me up to a "perfect example" of a spec for feisty.
<whiprush> I am trying to explain how a spec becomes a feature
<whiprush> sort of like those old ABC morning "How a bill becomes a law" cartoons.
<Burgundavia> make the default network services one?
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I'm on paragraph 5, but I'm going to keep writing.
<whiprush> I figure we can trim down the fat and come up with the good paragraphs.
<Burgundavia> no worries, I expected it to be long
<whiprush> you know what they say, write 100 pages and there's a chance 2 of them will not suck.
<Burgundavia> I only write good stuff
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: in soviet russia, good stuff writes you
<whiprush> you're a ninja
<lotusleaf> fscking google.. tons of "check out my edgy review for (unrelated to linux)"
<whiprush> Burgundavia: so ... I ended up writing about specs
<whiprush> and not mtv itself
<Burgundavia> that is fine
<Burgundavia> can you do a three sentence piece about MTV?
<whiprush> rol, yeah.
<whiprush> let me put this up someplace.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: gobby it
<Burgundavia> gobby.ubuntu.com
<whiprush> on it
<whiprush> uwn 21 right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<whiprush> pasted
<whiprush> now we need to butcher it
<whiprush> Burgundavia: stepping out for a smoke.
<whiprush> Cut what you feel is necessary, and I'll hit up the actual summit bit in a bit.
<Burgundavia> ok, that rocks
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Burgundavia> whiprush: ping me when you are back
<whiprush> back
<Burgundavia> ok, I played with it a bit, but it is yours again
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> damn, you didn't expand the intro or the conclusion
<whiprush> that's like, the hardest part.
<whiprush> heh
<Burgundavia> I like to leave people to their own challenges
<Burgundavia> I am not helping them by enabling their weakness
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> curses
<Burgundavia> if you believed that, I have a bridge to seel you
<Burgundavia> sell, rather
<whiprush> hmm
<Burgundavia> or maybe seal
<whiprush> let me invite an expert at these things
<whiprush> how am I doing on time?
<Burgundavia> you have about 3 hours
<whiprush> perfect
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: how are you doing?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: :) I'm on dial up, browsing with images disabled, it's going slow, but it's going =)
<Burgundavia> ok, no worries
* Burgundavia wonders where you can still find dialup
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: seeing a lot of "edgy released!" and the same documents spewed over various major news sites
<lotusleaf> sorting through them though no prob
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I have one of the ars guys fixing it up.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: have you got the latest from gobby?
<whiprush> Burgundavia: "Ryan Paul" for the credits please. :D
<whiprush> Burgundavia: yep.
<Burgundavia> add it in
<whiprush> l
<whiprush> k
<lotusleaf> what's the ubuntu paste bin location again plz?
<lotusleaf> I wanna clear gedit =)
<Burgundavia> whiprush: what are you doing right now?
<lotusleaf> ever heard of Synapsis?
<lotusleaf> i think one reviewer meant Synaptic, but he says Synapsis at least twice :P
<Burgundavia> they meant synaptic or possible syanaptics, the touchpad driver/manufacturer
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: yeah, they said package manager Synapsis :P
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: copy and paste into a text editor for wrap around goodness: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32072/
<Burgundavia> ok, that rocks
<Burgundavia> small formatting stuff
<Burgundavia> nuke the ----
<lotusleaf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32072/
<lotusleaf> oops: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32072/plain/
<lotusleaf> they're all the same size, just find and replace with a blank space
<Burgundavia> that is cool
<Burgundavia> can you write a little intro paragraph?
<lotusleaf> cool, I thought it wasn't that much
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: are you sure you want to use that much quoted text from each url?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I thought you were going to perhaps parse it
<Burgundavia> might want to shrink it down to just once sentence
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: that's about all I can do with it tonight, do whatever with it =)
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: my eyes are bleeding from horribly designed sites =)
<Burgundavia> ok, no worries
<lotusleaf> I should've used links
<Burgundavia> no worries, I can play with it
<Burgundavia> whiprush: my large and beautiful minion, present thy-self
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: awesome
<whiprush> Burgundavia: sorry, phone call
<Burgundavia> whiprush: you back now?
<whiprush> yep
<Burgundavia> can you take lotusleaf's great work and parse it out
<Burgundavia> one sentence for the summary
<whiprush> so hey .. I would feel much more comfortable if we could get a dev to review what I wrote and check it for accuracy.
<whiprush> sure, which part?
<lotusleaf> whiprush: the summary sections
<towsonu2003> hi
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> oh yeah
<whiprush> hit that telepathy love dude.
<Burgundavia> whiprush: your spec stuff? I will dig into it
<Burgundavia> hey towsonu2003, you want a job?
<towsonu2003> I was wndering whether the feedback in this link was previously discussed and whether there are projects to offer solutions to some of his/her points?
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, not yet :) just had a question
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: sorry, context?
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, context as in?
<whiprush> Burgundavia: no, I was commenting on the person writing about telepathy in the UWN right now
<whiprush> as in "awww yeah ..."
<Burgundavia> that is me dude
<lotusleaf> the summery with quotes are not my words, just what I quoted from the urls
<lotusleaf> tobacco, where art thou my precious
<whiprush> Burgundavia: what line # for the summary stuff?
<whiprush> I don't see a section called summary anything
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, I saw this at the wiki "Much of the team's communication and project coordination takes place in our IRC channel: #ubuntu-marketing on irc.freenode.net", at the same time came across that blog, and wanted to ask it here :) don't take this as flame or anything
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: sure, but we are currently neck deep in getting a UWN out
<whiprush> also, isn't gnewsense capitalized gNewSense?
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, oh ok -need any help
<Burgundavia> whiprush: I was referring to lotusleaf's work on the Edgy Reviews stuff
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: yes, absolutely
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue20 <-- see the bug section in this?
<whiprush> "Riccardo Setti, while not quite the uploading machine that is Daniel Holbach, managed to upload a quite respectable total, including telepathy-gabble 0.4.4, telepathy-stream-engine 0.3.12, farsight 0.1.10, libtelepathy 0.0.39"
<Burgundavia> we need the stats for this
<whiprush> reword that
<Burgundavia> it isn't done yet, dude
<whiprush> sounds more like an insult than a complement
<whiprush> yeah, just saying. :D
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, I'll try to see what I can do
<Burgundavia> I am dumping from my UWN folder
<whiprush> oh oh, cool
<Burgundavia> which, if you can imagine, is quite full right now
<lotusleaf> and again, in case it was missed, the quotes within the summary field in the text are all from their respective urls nearby
<lotusleaf> not my words! :)
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: what is your real name?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I don't have one =)
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: at least not online
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32076/
<whiprush> Burgundavia: does the UDS thing go on the top like the skeleton says, or leave it at the bottom?
<Burgundavia> whiprush: hmm
<elkbuntu> ok, im back now
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: I like to credit people with their real name
<elkbuntu> am i too late for uwn goodness?
<Burgundavia> whiprush: hmm, at the top is beter
<whiprush> k
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: nope
<whiprush> cutting and pasting
<whiprush> WARNING!
<Burgundavia> segphault: greetings
<segphault> hi
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia, should I go somewhere else (mailing list) for my question, or should I come back later to ask that question? ps. in case it was missed http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32076/ for bug stats
<elkbuntu> where are we? gobby or wiki?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: I can appreciate that, thank you, but my real name deserves no credit. =)
<Burgundavia> whiprush: remember, this UWN covers up to the 11th
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: ok, no worries
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: gobby
<Burgundavia> anybody else having 100% when they type more than 4 letters at once?
<segphault> it would be really cool if the ubuntu.com/usn stuff was also available in XML
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: would be able to start proofing whiprush's and segphault's article?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: if you'd like, you can mention lotusleaf and link to my tiny page on launchpad or something?
<elkbuntu> as soon as gobby decides to load, sure
<Burgundavia> segphault: there is a bug for an RSS feed
<segphault> cool
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: whether or not you mention me, doesn't matter, I'm just happy to help.
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: you are credited as Lotusleaf
<whiprush> segphault: like the old ubuntu-summary
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: thx =)
<whiprush> done like the kernel cousin thing
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: if you contribue, you get credit. It is my only hard and fast rule
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: the other piece that needs proofing is the LP news, from Christian
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: =) =)
<Burgundavia> whiprush: that stuff you have from lotusleaf should go in the "in the press section"
<whiprush> we're short on kubuntu news for feisty
<whiprush> Burgundavia: eh? what stuff?
<whiprush> did I miss a /msg?
<Burgundavia> will now
<segphault> whiprush: the UDS thing seems to have vanished...
<segphault> if it's on your clipboard, I sure hope you don't accidentally copy something else. ;-)
<Burgundavia> segphault: got moved up
<segphault> ah, I see it.
<whiprush> imbrandon: gobby.ubuntu.com, doc is UWN 21
<elkbuntu> ahrm.. so we're not in poningru's gobby? if so then well. um... you're hiding really well
<whiprush> imbrandon: go nuts.
<whiprush> segphault: I moved it up
<imbrandon> kk , lemme finish this one thing i got open then i'm on it
<whiprush> Burgundavia: dude this lotusleaf thing is the size of an xbox.
<Burgundavia> I am well aware of that
<whiprush> Should I just link the title to the link?
<Burgundavia> make it smaller :)
<whiprush> and make one huge list?
<Burgundavia> don't make links, and I like the summary
<Burgundavia> it is ok if we are huge this week
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: can you write about http://blog.josephhall.com/2006/11/sugar-cookies.html
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, of course it's not, we have a few slack weeks to make up for
* Burgundavia whips himself in penance
<whiprush> ok, so how about:
<whiprush> Title (linked) : Summary
<whiprush> hi elkbuntu!
<elkbuntu> hi whiprush!
<Burgundavia> whiprush: don't link the titel, becuase it gets sent as plain text, but otherwise good
<Burgundavia> title: summary
<Burgundavia> link
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> ok
<whiprush> so as an example
<whiprush> Review: Ubuntu Edgy is nice, but not so edgy : "Aside from mention of Upstart, there's the comment "In fact, users might not notice much different anywhere in Edgy" "I was surprised to find that Gnucash is not installed by default in Edgy, since the 2.0 release came out in July," lack of a default finance app mentioned as a hole, difficulties mentioned with Orca, mention of Rhythmbox freezes, ends with "not as adventurous as 
<whiprush> URL: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/26/1552208
<Burgundavia> whiprush: can you cut the summary to on sentence?
<imbrandon> and the fact that all the screenshots etc are Kubuntu
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush> Burgundavia: ok, I see.
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: got an in the press thingy for you to write: http://news.com.com/A+Linux+start-up+on+the+path+to+profits/2008-1012_3-6130484.html
<whiprush> Burgundavia: am I keeping them all or cutting out Joe Blog?
<imbrandon> whiprush: it would be cool to note in there that the screenshots etc are kubuntu and they say the DE is KDE ( 3.5.4 ) even though its labled Ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> whiprush: make a value decision on which to keep
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: the world is filled with lies
<whiprush> imbrandon: bring that up with zonker, I'm the cut and paste guy for this gargantuan list. :p
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush> Burgundavia: awesome, so I have to read all these too.
<Burgundavia> now I realize why editos look so harried
<whiprush> This is just fantastic.
* Burgundavia slaps whiprush
<whiprush> :D
<imbrandon> one sec gone to grab a mt dew, i have some kde stuff for the new in feisty section and som UDS stuff to add
<imbrandon> back in a sec
<segphault> ping me if you need me
<whiprush> hey wait
<whiprush> seg|away:
<seg|away> hm?
<elkbuntu> wooh... wha? are we still this far behind?
<whiprush> "Although Canonical claims that Upstart is significantly faster than init, Ars Linux users don't find that claim convincing, saying that despite Upstart's greater potential in the long term, it still doesn't provide superior performance in this release"
<whiprush> what the hell dude
<segphault> I added that because you told me to
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: only two weeks
<whiprush> that
<whiprush> 's not righ
<whiprush> and now I can't type.
<Burgundavia> no it isn't
<whiprush> dude, lol.
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, as opposed to.. two weeks?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: this is a double issue
<whiprush> I said "People are claiming that upstart is supposed to be faster than init, don't fall into that trap."
<whiprush> or some such.
<elkbuntu> it is? cool
<lotusleaf> whiprush: was that one of the snippets I quoted? If so, I just quoted from the articles
<whiprush> lotusleaf: yeah, I have the upstream author handy so I just pinged him. :D
<lotusleaf> lol
<imbrandon> in scotts words " upstart has the potential to be faster but thats just a side effect and is not the intent of upstart, and certainly not the case at the moment"
<lotusleaf> whiprush: remember, none of the quotes were my words!
<imbrandon> whiprush: ^^
<whiprush> imbrandon: I know what scott said!
<lotusleaf> whiprush: ah in irc.arstechnica #linux ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<whiprush> I apparently miscommunicated this to segphault
<whiprush> ending up with this bogus line.
<segphault> whiprush: Oct 26 07:26:51 <jorge> segphault: if you end up doing an ubuntu story, upstart isn't faster than normal innit (yet).
<segphault> whiprush: I have quotes from canonical where they literally say it is faster
<whiprush> yeah, that's correct.
<whiprush> hmmm, who said that?
<whiprush> we need to fix them. :p
<Burgundavia> whiprush: for now, please report the news
<whiprush> segphault: find me a more choice quote to your article, so we can just sidestep this.
<Burgundavia> you can FOX news it later
<whiprush> Burgundavia: thanks!
<whiprush> ..
<Burgundavia> heh
<imbrandon> bwhahaha who added "In the "I have used $app since 1980 " thats fskin classic
* Burgundavia bows
<segphault> whiprush: "Ubuntu 6.10, which includes the freshly released Firefox 2.0, sports the new Tangerine theme, designed to improve visual integration of the browser by making it better conform to Ubuntu's style. Other visual improvements are featured as well, including a new USplash startup screen that will provide better support for a wider range of resolutions."
<whiprush> now that's more like it, thanks!
<segphault> whiprush: from the official Ubuntu press release: "Upstart, a replacement start-up manager offering a cleaner design, eye-catching effects and a substantially faster boot time"
<segphault> whiprush: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/610released
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: have you got Kubuntu uploads? remember it is only covering oct 29th through the 11th of nov
<whiprush> hmmm, shitty
<whiprush> most of those improvements were probably due to moving to dash
<whiprush> oh well.
<segphault> who writes the press releases for Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> canonical
<imbrandon> yea i'm writing about amarok and kde 3.5.5a now
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: ^
<Burgundavia> probably the new person
<whiprush> indeed.
<whiprush> they should really flesh that shit out during beta.
<imbrandon> amarok got mtp and rio support this week
<whiprush> instead of going for the day-of thing
<whiprush> lotusleaf: dude did you purposely pick all the negative reviews for this list? :)
<imbrandon> LOL
<lotusleaf> whiprush: I didn't pick, I just cut and paste quick for Burgundavia
<lotusleaf> whiprush: I'm on dialup and just grabbed a few
<lotusleaf> whiprush: I didn't do any sorting
<whiprush> heh, k
<segphault> I think edgy failed to live up to over-inflated expectations
<whiprush> reading through these is really frustrating.
<segphault> it's hard to be really enamored with the edgy release
<lotusleaf> whiprush: sorry, I didn't pick and choose anything, I was just asked to find some reviews ;) I'm sure there are a lot of others I missed, but my eyes were bleeding from poor web designs
<whiprush> I've had no problems with edgy for my users.
<whiprush> lotusleaf: not blaming you, I appreciate the time you put into this.
<whiprush> just frustrated with the results.
<segphault> I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with it, it just isn't a huge leap forward
<lotusleaf> whiprush: how much time do you have for this?
<whiprush> segphault: 6 month cycle dude, that's a feature.
<whiprush> lotusleaf: I have 4 beers left.
<lotusleaf> whiprush: I'm sure a good 2 or 3 people could do a quick link search for others (heh)
<whiprush> extrapolate from there.
<segphault> how do you write a really excited review about minor aesthetic changes and infrastructure improvements that aren't user-visible
<whiprush> segphault: dude try writing gnome reviews.
<whiprush> 6 months is fast.
<segphault> oh I know. Same problem
<segphault> it's just that shuttleworth really talked up edgy and made it sound like it was going to be an exciting release
<whiprush> yeah well
<lotusleaf> from what I've seen, a lot of people like it and love dapper, I guess a lot of ppl were hoping for insta-3d desktops and expected edgy to launch them into space or something
<whiprush> he's not allowed to do that anymore I don't think. :D
<segphault> I think he genuinely believed that compositing stuff would be ready for edgy
<imbrandon> ok Burgundavia look over my "new in feisty this week" please for kubuntu, i'm moving to another section
<tonyyarusso> I expected more from Edgy, even if not compositing.  I'm not sure what exactly, but it was hyped up more than it was capable of in the compressed cycle.
<segphault> yeah
<imbrandon> ok whiprush ^^
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: will do
<imbrandon> s/ok/or
<whiprush> I think the problem is that in the past ubuntu attracted existing debian/linux users, who know how to use dpkg and apt .. now we're into a whole new class of users cutting and pasting things from the forums and blowing stuff up.
<tonyyarusso> Realistically it sounds like Feisty+1 will be when we get excitement, with X 7.3 etc
<whiprush> especially with the compiz seperate repository stuff.
<tonyyarusso> whiprush: Also very true.  Back when the last study was done, very few Ubuntu users said it was their first Linux.  I'll bet money when Melissa releases her results we'll see something very different.
<whiprush> "LOL I replaced half my X with some repo, and now edgy is broken."
<whiprush> we saw that coming from _2_ miles away.
<imbrandon> only 2? your blind
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush> imbrandon: the expression is "I saw that coming from a mile away."
<imbrandon> hehe
<whiprush> so saying 2 miles makes it more important. :p
<imbrandon> right on, i was just joshin ya
<whiprush> but yeah, sabdfl kind of strongly hinted that the bling was coming in edgy.
<lotusleaf> whiprush: one user told me they did a netstat and saw hundreds of connections to different addresses @ port 6667-6669. I asked him if he had installed anything different lately, he said "yeah I added more places to get software from from a website with a different language"
<whiprush> did you guys see that story?
<whiprush> some dude with a repo
<whiprush> changed the wallpaper
<imbrandon> hahahaha lotusleaf
<whiprush> to be like "installing things from 3rd party repos is bad"
<tonyyarusso> 6667..what is that?
<imbrandon> whiprush: yea i know the guy personaly
<whiprush> it was on planet debian
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: irc
<whiprush> imbrandon: I applaud his effort.
<tonyyarusso> right
<whiprush> for better or worse.
<lotusleaf> whiprush: yeah that was on planet ubuntu too I think
<tonyyarusso> I knew it was familiar
<imbrandon> whiprush: as did all the ubuntu devs in -devel ( it was _ion that hangs out in -devel )
<whiprush> oh, lol.
<imbrandon> he even gave out the source for the package for others to use if they wanted :)
<whiprush> what's sad
<whiprush> is someday, someone will burn alot of users.
<lotusleaf> the only 3rd party repo I use is the one for wine listed @ winehq, and even then I don't like the fact that I haven't seen a key posted anywhere for that repo, oh well
<whiprush> and it will end up being ubuntu's fault anyway.
<whiprush> anyway, back to working
<imbrandon> whiprush: yea i think thats why more walpapers like that are neeed
<imbrandon> yup me too
<whiprush> I can feel Burgundavia staring at us....
<imbrandon> lol
* elkbuntu pulls Burgundavia's tshirt over his head and continues slacking
<imbrandon> whiprush / elkbuntu got a link to an explination of soyuz ?
<elkbuntu> you know, he wouldnt notice so much if we didnt ping his nick like that :
* Burgundavia gets out his really big whip
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: how you making out with that article I asked to write about?
<elkbuntu> well shit, we're busted now
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, the one already in gobby?
<Burgundavia> whiprush: how you making out with those reviews?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: no, the one I told you about
<imbrandon> whiprush: has anyone added the link leslie posted to the video of mark talking at UDS to the google people ?
<Burgundavia>  elkbuntu: got an in the press thingy for you to write: http://news.com.com/A+Linux+start-up+on+the+path+to+profits/2008-1012_3-6130484.html
<elkbuntu> yeah, check the in the press section in gobby
<elkbuntu> i just havent thought up a title thing for it yet
<imbrandon> ewww who's using tinyurl in the news letter
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ok
<elkbuntu> ewww me, because its a hugeass long url
<whiprush> Burgundavia: about 50% thru
<Burgundavia> whiprush: cool
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: got another one: http://cs.senecac.on.ca/fsoss/2006/recordings/
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: Dave Sullivan from -ca was there
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: what are you currently working on?
<imbrandon> the sab video
<imbrandon> on in the press
<imbrandon> from UDS
<Burgundavia> cool, ok
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: Zune is actually not a "Plays for Sure" device
<Burgundavia> it is most emphatically not
<lotusleaf> I'd like to jump rope on a zune
<Burgundavia> it doesn
<Burgundavia> 't even install on Vista yet
<whiprush> Burgundavia: ok, where do I stick these?
<imbrandon> ahh Burgundavia well libmtp is for microsoft transport devices
<imbrandon> i figured zunes was one
<Burgundavia> whiprush: in the in the press
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6120272.stm
<whiprush> huge paste going in
<Burgundavia> whiprush: add a seperate subsection called "Edgy Reviews"
<whiprush> did so
<Burgundavia> perfect
<whiprush> imbrandon: are you a typical UWN contributor?
<whiprush> imbrandon: ie. is this your first time?
<imbrandon> this is like the second or 3rd time
<imbrandon> i'm not an every week guy no
<whiprush> imbrandon: cool. So whenever kubuntu news are weak, I'm going to find you. :)
<Burgundavia> some of my regular people have dropped away, such as johnlittle and lophyte
<whiprush> this should make finding another volunteer your priority. Heh.
<elkbuntu> yeah, and i've been little use the past few weeks
<imbrandon> whiprush: sounds cool, i'm *trying* to become the new kubuntu cheerleader as we really dont have one, talked to jono a bit about it at UDS
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush> Burgundavia, this means you should just become annoying and rile us up.
<whiprush> otherwise most of us will just idle and not care.
* elkbuntu tries desperately to not imagine imbrandon in a cheerleader outfit...
<Burgundavia> it isn't hard to get people to work
<imbrandon> ok someone ( whiprush ) please proof the green inthe press section
<Burgundavia> just dive in yourself and you will all follow
<whiprush> on it
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you lacking a job?'
<elkbuntu> not at all
<elkbuntu> just trying to figure what to say about this thingie
<whiprush> imbrandon: see line 83, confused at what you're trying to say.
<imbrandon> 01:04 < imbrandon> Riddell: i'm working on the UWN right now as the token kde guy, we're about to push it out
<imbrandon> 01:04 < imbrandon> got somthing to add?
<imbrandon> 01:05 < Riddell> imbrandon: point to sebas and seele's blogs
<imbrandon> crap sorry wrong window
<imbrandon> 01:05 < imbrandon> k i have seele's link got sebas's ?
<imbrandon> ok whiprush
<imbrandon> 01:05 < Riddell> imbrandon: and say what rocking specs we have
<imbrandon> 01:05 < Riddell> vizzzion.org
<imbrandon> umm it was drasticly changed in edgy, and we reverted to the normal dapper ( and pre-dapper ) way
<whiprush> Burgundavia: I would feel more comfortable if one of the devs would proofread the spec section I wrote.
<imbrandon> whiprush: ^
<whiprush> imbrandon: I need you to explain the how the feature works.
<whiprush> as it reads now, you need to know KDE intimately to know what you're trying to say.
<imbrandon> the root filesystem in edgy was hidden from the user, by revolt of the cumminty that was undone
<whiprush> ah k
<whiprush> wait, so you guys added / to .hidden?
<imbrandon> no we added a .hidden file to /
<imbrandon> but yea same idea
<whiprush> hardcore.
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush>  / is pretty hard to find in gnome.
<imbrandon> its really in the users best intrest but the old skool p33pz dident see it that way
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> I hear ya
<whiprush> I hear that argument all the time.
<imbrandon> and in reality gnome has supported it in all 2.X but nooo that wouldent make it right :)
<imbrandon> <sarcasim>
<whiprush> I don't see why users need to learn the unix filesystem, but that's best argued over beers.
<imbrandon> anyhow , yea if you can put that into some elegant words i will kiss you :)
<imbrandon> whiprush: exactly :)
<whiprush> imbrandon: check it now, read better?
<imbrandon> yea except the "way KDE way"
<imbrandon> :)
<whiprush> we have a "filesystem" icon in GNOME's computer section
<elkbuntu> hmm.. this reminds me of the first night at the pub :
<whiprush> which has irritated me for years
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: you have a small problem with the 3.5.5a stuff: It is outside the scope of this UWN
<imbrandon> elkbuntu: yea , whiprush  me and keybuk got into this convo over some beers ;)
<whiprush> imbrandon: in case you haven't noticed, I consider anything a normal user needs to do out of ~ to be a bug. :D
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: well that change was actualy in kubuntu-default-settings and done while at UDS
<imbrandon> the 3.5.5a wasent
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: I count upload date
<imbrandon> right i need to change the wording
<Burgundavia> makes it really simple to figure out whether something has been talked about or not
<Burgundavia> and the == Feisty Changes == section is stuff that is already available
<Burgundavia> ie: uploaded
<whiprush> it's like 2:15am here. anything else?
<whiprush> love to stick around and do more
<Burgundavia> whiprush: you have done lots, you can sleep now
<whiprush> but I need to go to work in the morning.
<whiprush> Burgundavia: thank you, grand master, may i have another?
<imbrandon> ok Burgundavia fixed, and now it does fall into the scope
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: perfect. Would you mind parsing -default-settings each time it gets uploaded? I find it quite arcane to figure out what end users actually care about
<imbrandon> sure
<elkbuntu> we're still lacking a soyuz thing
<imbrandon> i dont mind regulary contributing, i just forget about the jam session dates :)
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: ^^
<Burgundavia> why do we need a soyuz thing?
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: we have been slacking on them recently
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, we can put you on the list of people to annoy if you like
<imbrandon> well if you poke me, i';ll do my best :)
<imbrandon> still need a feature of the week
<imbrandon> too
<elkbuntu> hmm... so you're ready for the 'property of Burgundavia' tattoo?
<Burgundavia> we have enought stuff
<whiprush> imbrandon: see my last edit
<imbrandon> so drop that section ?
<whiprush> line 310
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> whiprush: hahahahaha
<whiprush> <3
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Burgundavia> building my harem, want to join imbrandon? I can promise no wages, terrible job security and much abuse
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: sure :)
<imbrandon> as with the rest of the project :)
<imbrandon> ( that i'm quite happly a member of )
<imbrandon> sides you all need a token kde guy arround :)
<Burgundavia> in the upcoming events, there is a register.com url, should be in the press sectoin
<elkbuntu> unfortunately, you speak the truth :-/
<lotusleaf> imbrandon: kde > gnome =)
<lotusleaf> there needs to be more reviews for kubuntu
<lotusleaf> in my search there's a lot for ubuntu but only one or two for kubuntu
<lotusleaf> not to mention edubuntu of course
<imbrandon> lotusleaf: there are a few, but i totaly agree, thus some of my talks with jono about a kubuntu cheerleader :)
<lotusleaf> lol
<imbrandon> i think in that pic of him at the bar the last night he was recruiting me two :)
<lotusleaf> I'll have to write up a detailed review of Kubuntu with screenshots when the next version hits
* imbrandon ducks
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, that rush starts in the next few days, so start work now
<lotusleaf> :o
<elkbuntu> you know the parts where we've been saying we've been slack? we were not lying.
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: I'll review it when it's out, I won't be testing it like I did edgy from knot 3 on, not with dialup =) although I did find a bit of rest with updates by switching temp. from kde to openbox
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: please take the offtopic chatter elsewhere while we work on the UWN
<lotusleaf> are there people who run PR for edubuntu?
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: right, sorry
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, riched i guess would be the person to liase with for edubuntu, he'd at least be able to identify a victim
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: thx
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: where would be a good section to add about seele's ( kde useability ) work that will be going into feisty ?
<imbrandon> ( that was the main reason she was at UDS )
<Burgundavia> add a specific section on that, under the Feisty Changes (subheading)
<imbrandon> k
<tonyyarusso> That's the lone girl in the pic of the Kubuntu folks, isn't it?
<elkbuntu> ok, im going to go back to the beginning and proof the lot now, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> ok, I am stuck on the wording of teh UDS thingy
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: would you mind poking tha tfirst?
<elkbuntu> line #?
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: yea
<Burgundavia> first bit in the community news
<elkbuntu> the bit that mentions the bottle dance?
<Burgundavia> yep\
<tonyyarusso> Thought so.  I'm slightly amused by the idea of bringing in a female to make things usable ;)
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso: she is paid by KDE as a useability expert and also has another job where that is her sole function :)
<tonyyarusso> Good stuff
* tonyyarusso is a Gnome person, but usability in anything is always good
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: while i look up to url's to seele and sebeas can you look over line 99
<Burgundavia> yep
<imbrandon> thanks
<elkbuntu> im getting pretty crap lag btw
<Burgundavia> so am I
<imbrandon> me 3
<Burgundavia> it cause my CPU usage to massive spike
<Burgundavia> use their real names first, then their nicks
<imbrandon> kk
<elkbuntu> Firstname "Nickname" Lastname works well imho
<Burgundavia>  * Open  (19313) +1137 over two weeks ago <-- rofl on the bug numbers
<Burgundavia> wait, that is 1337, rather
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> ok i'm done with 99
<imbrandon> brb , potty break then i'm ready for another job Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i dont know if i've made it any better or not
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: two p's in your last name?
<Burgundavia> of course you ahve
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, no
<Burgundavia> stop being so down on yourself
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i wasnt being down on myself.. it still sounds awkward
<imbrandon> oh crap i forgot about nuno and kwwii from upstream kde too , gah
* imbrandon edits
<imbrandon> elkbuntu: you know nuno's last name ?
<elkbuntu> um... im sure there's somewhere to find out
<elkbuntu> well crap... he hides well
<imbrandon> i got it
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> gobby time out ?
<imbrandon> nevermind
<Burgundavia> whiprush: your spec article is well written
<elkbuntu> when you've both finished what you're doing, i think we might do a save
<Burgundavia> saving continually, don't worry
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: can you proof the Feisty Changes section?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, good man
<imbrandon> ok i added a bit in 93 if you want to reread it again Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: we avoid using too many moinisms like [blah blah] 
<imbrandon> kk
<Burgundavia> got line 93
<imbrandon> great
<Burgundavia> can you proof the LP stuff?
<imbrandon> you rock
<imbrandon> yup
<Burgundavia> nah, you wrote it
<Burgundavia> I just tweaked it
<elkbuntu> sokdoku <-- is it actually spelled that (never sure with application names)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia --^
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: don't tell me, fix it
<elkbuntu> im asking a question
<imbrandon> google spellcheck :)
<Burgundavia> that is a spelling mistake on my part
<elkbuntu> i know how to spell sudoku, applications are not always so logical
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> well, I am ready to copy back to the wiki for a final check, when you are, imbrandon and elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> im only a 3rd of the way through a check swee[
<elkbuntu> sweep*
<Burgundavia> ok
<elkbuntu> hmm.. wasnt all that LP stuff in the last uwn?
<Burgundavia> might have been, I didn't think so
<Burgundavia> no, you are right
<imbrandon> yup i've glanced the whole thing, looks good to me
<Burgundavia> ok, copying back from
<elkbuntu> yep. up to you whether the LP stuff stays or goes
<Burgundavia> killed it, it is old
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> it's a long enough issue anyway
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, are you going to send it forth now?
<Burgundavia> on the wiki, final edit
<Burgundavia> please make one final check now
<imbrandon> url ?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21
<imbrandon> sorry not used to the marketing yet :)
<Burgundavia> no worries
<elkbuntu> we'll have you fluent in no time
<imbrandon> hahaha :)
* imbrandon looks it over
<elkbuntu> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!!!!!!!
<jenda> good morning
<jenda> I'll have a quick look as well.
<elkbuntu> i'll forgive you when my posters arrive :
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: crap i need to make an edit
<imbrandon> i mispelled kens name
<Burgundavia> edit away
<imbrandon> k
* jenda bites a few nitpicks
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, wimer is how it is on launchpad
<imbrandon> yup changed
<imbrandon> ok Burgundavia done, looks good from here
<Burgundavia> jenda: you can edit it, if you want
<jenda> I will make a few minor edits.
<imbrandon> jenda: while your in there you might add "Leslie Hawthorn, our gracious hostess from Google " + "for the Developers Summit" or something to that effect
<imbrandon> those that werent at USD would have no idea
<jenda> ok
<jenda> where - to the credits?
<imbrandon> in the press
<jenda> (i didn't have a chance to read the whole thing)
<jenda> ok
<imbrandon> the first part of what i quoted is existing
<imbrandon> the second or similar needs to be added
<jenda> imbrandon: would "our gracious UDS hostess" cut it?
<imbrandon> sure ( from google )
<imbrandon> :)
<jenda> our gracious hostess (of the Ubuntu Developer Summit) from Google
<jenda> better?
<jenda> saving... :)
<imbrandon> she was the google emplyyeee that took care of everything ( and is the opensource dept head at google for SoC )
<jenda> neat
<imbrandon> yea she was really cool, even had a few of us to her house for drinks etc ( he hubby is the lead ff dev )
<imbrandon> lol
<jenda> hehe :)
<imbrandon> s/he hubby/her hubby/
<elkbuntu> fiancee
<Burgundavia> jenda: where are you at?
<imbrandon> yea yea yea , might as well be hubby :)
<Burgundavia> I need to sleep soonish
<imbrandon> me 3
<jenda> Burgundavia: done
<Burgundavia> anybody else?
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, depends how many more times she calls up with hackers to drive home
<imbrandon> lol true
<imbrandon> he wasent happy about that
<elkbuntu> dude, that was crazy
<jenda> Burgundavia: one more thingy, but done.
<elkbuntu> mind you, her driving in a normal mood isnt much better
<Burgundavia> jenda: have you added yourself to the contributors?
<imbrandon> hahah that how we all drive in "amerrika"
<jenda> that was the thingy :)
<jenda> Who wrote the Forging of Feisty?
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, you all set acceleration records?
<jenda> It's very well written. I like it :)
<Burgundavia> whiprush, with seg|away
<imbrandon> pretty much, its all gas or none
* imbrandon shushes
<jenda> I'll probably be quoting that at times.
<jenda> Sounds like drivers in Italy :)
<imbrandon> :)
* elkbuntu goes to see if the skippy roast is ready to eat yet
<jenda> (my experience of american drivers is exactly the opposite, though)
<Burgundavia> sent
<jenda> OTOH, that was some 11 years ago... you guys have probably evolved...
<jenda> 
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> Burgundavia: rockin
<jenda> Although, I spent last year in Canada, and had the impression Canadian drivers were also very Law abiding...
<imbrandon> ok off for a snack and bed, Burgundavia please poke me anytime for jam sessions , i'll keep notes durring the week
<jenda> ...everywhere, except Quebec.
<imbrandon> LOL
<jenda> That's where you begin to fear for your life on the streets...
<Burgundavia> 22 created
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: you can dig into the Kubuntu stuff, if you wish
<imbrandon> sounds good to me :)
<Burgundavia> ok, I am kind of stunned
<Burgundavia> my inbox is empty
<jenda> Mine has a flashy UWN in it... aww 
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, your weekly thankyou email not arrived yet?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<elkbuntu> awww
<jenda> and now?
<jenda> 
<Burgundavia> heh
<jenda> OMG, spam is going crazy on teh marketing list.
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: thank you for pulling me in for a tiny bit of help. If you need any help in the future, please let me know, I'll try my best. =)
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf: thanks for being willing to lend a hand
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: yw, anytime
<jenda> Burgundavia: any idea when your bro might be reachable?
<jenda> hello ubotu :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: ping
<jenda> KABOOM
<lotusleaf> jenda: just had a comment on your recent post on that obey thread
<lotusleaf> jenda: I've read on other places on the web about an interest in those rough designs as cafepress or whatever else tshirts and stuff, ppl especially like the idea of it on an all black shirt
<jenda> yes yes, so do I :)
<jenda> I can get shirts done for about $10 each.
<lotusleaf> jenda: my only recommendation is that if you do go forward with this, don't have OBEY or refer to them as OBEY when selling shirts
<jenda> of course :)
<jenda> I'll call them rough.
<lotusleaf> jenda: because the whole OBEY thing, when it comes to money, I'm sure, is copyrighted by the guy who did Obey Giant
<jenda> Since I have no clue what the obey meansany way.
<lotusleaf> ah, ok, you're already way ahead of me, figures =)
<jenda> 
<jenda> Not at all :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: it's explained on the wikipedia page I linked to in the post
<lotusleaf> jenda: which links to the official OBEY site
<lotusleaf> jenda: for obey giant
<jenda> can you link teh post?
<jenda> (so I don't have to search)
<lotusleaf> one sec
<lotusleaf> jenda: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obey_Giant
<lotusleaf> i'll just link you to the wiki
<lotusleaf> ^ there ;)
<lotusleaf> with the obeygiant website listed below on that wikipedia page under external links
<jenda> i see
<lotusleaf> I'll help you understand it quickly
<lotusleaf> "His "Obey" Campaign draws from the John Carpenter movie "They Live", taking a number of slogans, including the "Obey" slogan, as well as the "This is Your God" slogan.[1] "
<lotusleaf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_Fairey
<lotusleaf> if you've never seen THEY LIVE, you should
<jenda> hehe 
<lotusleaf> it may not have the best acting, but I believe everyone should see they live once
<lotusleaf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They_Live
<lotusleaf> just skimming the they live page about the movie should give you an idea
<lotusleaf> it's a wild movie, too bad the ending tapers off into lameness imo
<jenda> ok
<jenda> looks... funky ;)
<jenda> I might check it out...
<jenda> ...once I have time.
<lotusleaf> haha
<lotusleaf> so is everyone here asleep when you're up in your part of the world?
<jenda> No, I won't ever have time, so I might squeeze it in some time that i don't have...
<lotusleaf> lol
<jenda> hehe... nah, in the evening (europe) it wakes up.
<lotusleaf> that's cool
<lotusleaf> cpk1: hello
* jenda observes cpk1 
* lotusleaf turns aquarium around to get a better view of jenda
<lotusleaf> jendafish
<cpk1> hi all, would be great to have a link up with the posters about the shirts
* lotusleaf pokes cpk1
<jenda> hehe 
<cpk1> XD
<lotusleaf> cpk1: indeed!
<jenda> the t-shirts aren't even designed yet, let alone availabel.
<jenda> OTOH, they will be.
<jenda> A website is being worked on... diy.devubuntu.com
<lotusleaf> cpk1: post to that obey thread on ubuntu forums ;)
<jenda> (will be diy.ubuntu.com once finished)
* cpk1 is done making a ruckus
<lotusleaf> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296742
<jenda> not too successful, was it :)
<jenda> it's not the marketing teams venture, mind. It's private.
<jenda> The marketing team rejected it :)
<cpk1> eh, its late and i'm lazy
<cpk1> my class got cancelled for tomorrow =)
<cpk1> so i am taking it easy
<jenda> mine too.
<cpk1> lord knows my professor is
<lotusleaf> hehe
<cpk1> you calling us kde people gear heads?
<jenda> I can't wait till the Canadians get up.... need to talk to Brian.
<cpk1> =P
<jenda> 
<lotusleaf> jenda: wow, I am tired, I read that as Cardassians
<cpk1> well here on the west coast its 2:40 so you might be waiting a while
<jenda> I know.
<jenda> It's daily routine...
<jenda> it rotates nicely - when I get up in the morning, only the latest amercans are still up (such as Corey)
<jenda> he goes to be soon after...
<jenda> aussies are coming back from work - or leaving work AND IRC behind...
<jenda> europeans go _to_ work, or come to their work computers and switch on IRC
<jenda> etc :)
<cpk1> hehe
<cpk1> i'm always up much later than i should
<cpk1> but things that get me interested always seem to pop up late at night
<jenda> yp 
<cpk1> like last night, stupid cdrecord...
<jenda> I hate cdrecord
<jenda> it hate my burner, in turn.
<cpk1> yeah well it wasnt detecting my cd-rw
<jenda> on the lappy?
<cpk1> and i know my burner can use that brand of discs
<cpk1> desktop
<jenda> ok
<cpk1> although i think my laptop also has a burner that can do cd-rw
<cpk1> the laptop really needs an internal drive though
<jenda> mine gets detected, and pretends to burn, and either fails, or pretends to succeed and fails all the same :?
<jenda> haven't tried on Edgy, yet, thoug.h
<cpk1> well it just tells me i have no medium
<jenda> eek
<cpk1> but after having my room mate burn to the cd-rw i can now mount it and -atip can see it
<cpk1> and it mounted it as /media/dvdrecorder
<cpk1> which i think is the problem
<cpk1> i never tried using cdrecorder with /media/dvdrecorder
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> no idea... it's slightly OT too...
<cpk1> just venting =P
<jenda> 
<cpk1> stupid thing was driving me up a wall last night
<jenda> Huzzah
<cpk1> hooray
* jenda prods Burgwork still in bed, or in work now?
* jenda needs the other Burger.
<jenda> MenZa?
<MenZa> Mmm?
<jenda> I have just been suggested Ubuntu roughcut stickers...
<jenda> what do you think about that?
<MenZa> roughcut?
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/Ubuntu-roughcut.png
<jenda> obey
<MenZa> interesting
<MenZa> Kinda.. communis if you ask me
<MenZa> communist*
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> might be )
<jenda> dunno, didn't think of that.
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Hmm, it's possibl
<MenZa> possible*
<jenda> I'll probably be doing t-shirts of that design....
<jenda> but I'm not sure if stickers are worth it.
<MenZa> nea
<MenZa> neat*
<jenda> I need Madpilot to polish it a bit, though, because it's not good enough by my standards :)
<MenZa> lol
<jenda> all those black smudges are exactly the same, and it doesn't look natural.
<MenZa> ut
<MenZa> true*
<jenda> the text looks great, but the logo itself only has a few (5+3) of those copy-pasted smudges... :)
<jenda> besides, the copyright/trademark notice doesn't cut it :)
<jenda> anyway, I'll save that for MP
<jenda> oooh... I think Madpilot's gonna kill me :)
<Burgwork> jenda: hmm?
<jenda> I'm looking for Madpilot :)
<jenda> Business proposal.
<jenda> :-D
<whiprush> Burgwork: ping
<Burgwork> whiprush: pongers
<whiprush> http://community.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/16/1443243&tid=53&tid=96&pagenum=2
<whiprush> "One of the things missing in Edgy is a desktop search tool like Beagle. It looks like Ubuntu is going to forgo Beagle integration in favor of Tracker, mostly for performance reasons."
<Burgwork> saw that
<whiprush> that doesn't sound right
<Burgwork> no, it isn't right
<Burgwork> zonkers needs to be spanking
<Burgwork> spanked, rather
<Burgwork> whiprush: can you write up a bit about it in the latest UWN?
<whiprush> write up about ?
<elkbuntu> find a nice way to say: 'thanks for noticing us, but you're clueless idiots'
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> someone must have fed him bad information when I wasn't looking.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<whiprush> Burgwork: I'll just have zonker fix the article
<Burgwork> whiprush: yep, but I also want to talk about the article in the next UWN
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> let me fix Zonker first.
<whiprush> We have enough tracker vapor going around without people thinking that we're going to ship it ootb.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-17
<imbrandon> moins whiprush
<imbrandon> back in a a bit /me is afk
<Burgwork> whiprush: ping
<elkbuntu> whiprush, can you remember... was that a thai restaurant we ate at on the monday night?
<Burgwork> whiprush: urgent ping
<Burgwork> whiprush: unping
<lotusleaf> ubuntu logo wreaths for the holidays
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<poningru> hehehe
<lotusleaf> I'm gearing up to hand out ubuntu cds outside fry's the day of the vista launch
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> shipit?
<BHSPitLappy> oh, run livecd's on the display computers!
<BHSPitLappy> and remaster them to include beryl
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: nope, those went like hotcakes, I made/stamped my own with links to the forums, info about DRM and more
<lotusleaf> BHSPitLappy: also printed out the kubuntu flyer to include inside
<lotusleaf> is there an ubuntu flyer still somewhere, I read that it was discontinued, but the kubuntu flyer still exists
<BHSPitLappy> there's a few...
<lotusleaf> there was one in the dapper Examples subdirectory on the disc I think
<lotusleaf> I'll have to check it
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: that's a good idea
<Admiral_Chicago> print out the EULA
<Admiral_Chicago> like "do you really want to use this"
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: The stuff that exists if accessible via the MarketingTeam page on the wiki
<BHSPitLappy> that's not a bad idea
<BHSPitLappy> and accentuate ridiculous sounding parts
<BHSPitLappy> *especially
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: thx =)
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: FSF Defective By Design has some good ready-to-print designs
<Admiral_Chicago> really? i haven't seen them
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: check out their site
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on the way
<lotusleaf> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: i can't find it
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: one sec
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on fsf.org and defectivebydesign.org
<lotusleaf> http://defectivebydesign.org/
<lotusleaf> ok one sec
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: found it
<lotusleaf> =)
<lotusleaf> jenda: now anyone can make their own ubuntu shirt cheaply! http://community.livejournal.com/craftgrrl/3674467.html
<lotusleaf> just think Gimp or something free instead of the MS Paint used in that example =)
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: i've seen that before
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: yeah? I'll have to try it
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: have you ever tried it?
<Admiral_Chicago> no my ex did, it came out good after a few attempts
<Admiral_Chicago> she was going to make me a tux one, but we broke up :|
<lotusleaf> :/
<lotusleaf> do they last well through washings vs. ironed on prints?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea, i'd find out but i don't talk to her anymore
* lotusleaf nods
<Admiral_Chicago> i think she mentioned non water soluable glue / paint
<Admiral_Chicago> "Mod Podge is a non-water-soluble glue. It cannot be washed out once it has dried" so i'm assuming the paint is the same
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: that rocks, now to do some cost comparisons
<Admiral_Chicago> lotusleaf: it's acrylic paint, so that shouldn't wash out
<lotusleaf> Admiral_Chicago: I'd like to find some glow in the dark paint (I've seen black light reactive paint for sale) and make some ubuntu rough shirts
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd like to get some Ubuntu Chicago LoCo ones
<lotusleaf> no doubt
<Admiral_Chicago> arg, i'm doing a presentaion on RSS software and my "Thanks To" slide is a really long time
<Admiral_Chicago> how am I supposed to describe Quinn Storm
<Admiral_Chicago> it's just QuinnStorm.
<jenda> having fun?
<Burgundavia> I have received my usual thanks for JaiBin
<elkbuntu> :)
<Burgundavia> however, I have uncovered a small problem during last weeks UWN
<Burgundavia> it was that there is nobody covering locoteams properly
<Burgundavia> so I figured I would solve that. elkbuntu, you are now covering changes to locoteams for the UWN
<elkbuntu> oh yay
<elkbuntu> we discussed this a bit at UDS in the country teams bofs. we're going to work closer with them anyway to get more material for the uwn :)
<elkbuntu> s/bofs/bof/
<elkbuntu> afk, dinner
<Burgundavia> I need a "UWN news email"
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Give me a shout if I can help out with anything. I've got nothing on all day, might as well do something useful with it ;)
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: cool. where here are a few things:
<Burgundavia> -find stories about Ubuntu and link them in the "in the press" section
<Burgundavia> -pick an interesting spec or two and write about it, for a "spec of the week"
<Burgundavia> that spec should be one already approved for Feisty, not somethign random
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Is Fridge a wiki then? I'm not an Editor - never needed to be ;)
<Burgundavia> no, fridge is not
<dotwaffle> Could pick up on the spec idea...
<Burgundavia> and the UWN != the Fridge
<dotwaffle> Ah, fair enough - I assumed UWN wasw part of the Fridge, obviously it just gets posted there ;)
<Burgundavia> it does, when I poke the editors hard enough
<dotwaffle> =)
<dotwaffle> Network Roaming sounds interesting, just looking down the speclist on launchpad
<Burgundavia> why not cover that and the default-network stuff?
<Burgundavia> they are quite related
<dotwaffle> ok, will do. what length are you looking for?
<Burgundavia> two paragraphs or so
<Burgundavia> see where the wind takes you
<dotwaffle> ok - will get on it now. You going to be around, or want me to email you?
<Burgundavia> add it to teh UWN wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue22
<dotwaffle> sorted
<Burgundavia> rocking
<Burgundavia> deadline is Tuesday
<dotwaffle> Should have it done in an hour or so - 1100UTC at the latest ;)
<Burgundavia> even better
<Burgundavia> after that, there is a bunch of small things for teh UWN: security, etc.
<Burgundavia> filling those in is a great time saver
<dotwaffle> No problem - swing anything by my way you want.
<Burgundavia> I usually cover Feisty Changes
<dotwaffle> Editing the wiki or can I add in what I've got?
<Burgundavia> go ahead
<Burgundavia> the wiki will warn you
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Ooops...
<dotwaffle> Status of sending notification mails:
<dotwaffle> [en]  DanielHolbach2, JonathanRiddell, LaunchpadSpecificationNotifier, nixternal, Maicon5, AndrewMitchell, Madpilot: Mail sent OK
<dotwaffle> Yay, spam ;)
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: add yourself to the contributors
<dotwaffle> Done ;)
<dotwaffle> Well, Credits, anyway.
<MenZa> jenda: could you just hand me your address in a query again?
<MenZa> I'll ship the stickers tomorrow
<tsmithe> jenda, yo, you around?
<tsmithe> i hate it when people aren't around :D
<nixternal> haha
<tsmithe> what?
<nixternal> i know what you mean..im trying to get some packages merged and all of the motus are sleeping i think
<tsmithe> yeah... i was playing in a concert yesterday and all my mates were in the first item and i wasn't, which was a bit sad :(
<tsmithe> damn, two of the last three things i posted contained "i hate"
<tsmithe> ping jenda
<tsmithe> not again!
<nixternal> ;)
<tsmithe> lol
* MenZa pokes jenda continuosly
<tsmithe> im on feisty atm and fonts are buggered, so i had to learn irssi...
<nixternal> he is probably close to sleep if he is even at home
<MenZa> lol tsmithe
<MenZa> Feisty already?
<nixternal> fonts work great for kubuntu feisty for me
* MenZa is waiting til at least January
<tsmithe> feisty of course
<MenZa> When's it due out?
<tsmithe> ah... april
<MenZa> June?
<tsmithe> arpil
<MenZa> ah
<tsmithe> april
<nixternal> tsmithe: you aren't using a binary video driver are you?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> why?
<nixternal> interesting
<tsmithe> i have i915
<nixternal> that is usually the culprit
<tsmithe> i also have just thought it may be to do with me using the patched edgy packages :)
<tsmithe> and it only happens with apps affected by that
<tsmithe> ... but its not the rendering... just the "unknown character" rectangle is everywhere
<tsmithe> DAMN
<tsmithe> it's not cos of that
<tsmithe> that repo is disabled
<tsmithe> thought i wouldnt be that stupid...
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> i need to do some work
<tsmithe> ok
<nixternal> i keep getting side tracked..i think i have IDD
<tsmithe> huh?
<tsmithe> IDD?
<nixternal> IADD that is
<tsmithe> IADD?
<nixternal> Internet Attention Deficit Disorder
<tsmithe> i have that
<nixternal> hehe
<tsmithe> ask PriceChild or jenda about my English coursework
<tsmithe> where is jenda?
<tsmithe> it's only 11 o'clock (ish) in prague...
<nixternal> where is waldo?  that is the real question
<tsmithe> who's waldo?
<nixternal> i don't know, but i know there are a ton of people wondering where he is
<ReD_HeRrInG> I am waldo
<waldo> not really
<nixternal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where's_Waldo
<ReD_HeRrInG>  /whois waldo
<tsmithe> i is walda
<nixternal> oh lord, quit following me ReD_HeRrInG!
<ReD_HeRrInG> nixternal: i came here once admiral_chicago mentioned it
<tsmithe> you what?
<nixternal> ahhh
<ReD_HeRrInG> besides, you followed ME into #imagi
<nixternal> no i didn't, imbradon invited me
<nixternal> as you can see, im not there anymore
<ReD_HeRrInG> Well i see im not welcome!
<nixternal> hehe
<tsmithe> hi ReD_HeRrInG
<ReD_HeRrInG> only thing is how didnt you notice me?
<ReD_HeRrInG> ive been here for 2 days
<tsmithe> lol
<nixternal> i have been idling in here?
* ReD_HeRrInG waves to tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hey nixternal,
<tsmithe> it's not waldo, IT'S WALLY!!!
<nixternal> i don't have any more OT channels, they are bad when you are trying to get work done
<tsmithe> i remember that from when i was small
<tsmithe> i thought that's what you meant
<ReD_HeRrInG> nixternal: BUT THEY'RE SO FUN!
<nixternal> nah, i had a fatal attraction in one and she wouldn't leave me alone
<ReD_HeRrInG>  /wc /wc!!
<tsmithe> i want my fonts back :(
<nixternal> not on irssi
<tsmithe> my lovely characters
<ReD_HeRrInG> AHH LAG
<tsmithe> if you wanna look at what i am...
<tsmithe> http://librarian.launchpad.net/5103101/screenshot1.png
<tsmithe> its bug 72244 if anyone cares
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: oh quit complaining
<ReD_HeRrInG> you dont need CHARACTERS
<tsmithe> i need characters
<tsmithe> seriously, my lovely gui!
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: what did you do last?
<tsmithe> update
<ReD_HeRrInG> hrm...
<ReD_HeRrInG> did the update error?
<tsmithe> only in gnome-games
<tsmithe> but that's broken
<ReD_HeRrInG> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nixternal> tsmithe: you are using binary stuff
<tsmithe> nixternal: no
<ReD_HeRrInG> it *might* have not configured everything properly
<nixternal> is that not beryl or compiz?
<tsmithe> i've done that
<tsmithe> nixternal: i'll turn it off and see...
<tsmithe> but it happens at gdm anyway
<tsmithe> so... i don't think that's the problem
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: reinstall fonts?
<nixternal> maybe that is a gnome issue, but it is the first i have seen of it
<nixternal> nothing has been done to the fonts just yet anyways
<tsmithe> metacity doesn't help
<nixternal> all the fonts and what not have just been synched
<tsmithe> ReD_HeRrInG: i don't know which packages; otherwise i'd've assigned the bug to one
<tsmithe> i can't open liferea to check :(
<ReD_HeRrInG> apt-cache search gnome-font?
<tsmithe> no such thing
<tsmithe> i would've done!
<ReD_HeRrInG> ok lets start from the basics
<ReD_HeRrInG> is it plugged in?
<ReD_HeRrInG> ;-P
<tsmithe> ~/.xsession-errors doesn't help :(
<ReD_HeRrInG> well it sounds like its a problem before logging in
<tsmithe> and my keyboard settings have changed so it doesn't accept a held key as repeated
<tsmithe> ReD_HeRrInG: yeah
<ReD_HeRrInG> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE ?
<tsmithe> nothing
<tsmithe> it's not an X problem, though as X runs fine
<nixternal> why not just
<nixternal> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nixternal> a heck of a lot less typing
<tsmithe> the beryl benchmark renders alright
<ReD_HeRrInG> nixternal: cuz i dont know any better?
<tsmithe> nixternal: i agree ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<tsmithe> although i used to do that
<tsmithe> :)
<nixternal> i see a lot of people doing 'cat blah.blah | grep blah
<nixternal> tsmithe: me too ;p
<ReD_HeRrInG> im not THAT good at linux
<nixternal> ReD_HeRrInG: liar
<tsmithe> you will be
<ReD_HeRrInG> eventually
<tsmithe> soon
<ReD_HeRrInG> meh
* ReD_HeRrInG needs to learn regex too
<tsmithe> explain [0-4] , then! you'll see it's straight-forward
* ReD_HeRrInG 's brains explode
* tsmithe 's cat eats..
<tsmithe> stupid cat
<tsmithe> eats anything
* ReD_HeRrInG goes off on a tangent
* tsmithe goes off on a normal to that tangent
<ReD_HeRrInG> k
<tsmithe> mmm -1/(dy/dx)
<ReD_HeRrInG> yes... who knew 2D euclidian geomentry could taste SO GOOD
<tsmithe> newton?
<ReD_HeRrInG> well its euclidian
<ReD_HeRrInG> as long as we adhere to the principal
<ReD_HeRrInG> taht for every line
<ReD_HeRrInG> and a point
<ReD_HeRrInG> there is exactly 1 line through that point htat is parallel to the other point
<tsmithe> newton and leibniz thought it tasted good though
<tsmithe> hence calculus
<ReD_HeRrInG> yup
<ReD_HeRrInG> though leibniz got screwed over by history and a popular dude
<tsmithe> i know!
<tsmithe> poor guy!
<ReD_HeRrInG> definently
<tsmithe> JENDA!
<ReD_HeRrInG> ?
<tsmithe> i just wanna thank him :)
<tsmithe> meh... if i can't do it in virtual person, i'll send him a virtual letter
<tsmithe> i mean e-mail
<ReD_HeRrInG> you and your fancy virtual letters
<tsmithe> dear sir/madam, i am writing to enquire about the ...
<tsmithe> mmm
<tsmithe> or
<tsmithe> yo, jenda, thanks for the posters. fantastic!
<ReD_HeRrInG> dude those virutal mail is bad
<ReD_HeRrInG> cuz those tubes keep clogging
<tsmithe> not here
<tsmithe> always super fast for me
<tsmithe> they pop out all the time, especially when im not watching
<ReD_HeRrInG> ah well thats cuz you've got lots of horses and lottery balls to clean it out
<ReD_HeRrInG> here theres lots of poker chips and cards
<ReD_HeRrInG> and pictures of women in no clothing
<tsmithe> horses?
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: it was from teh daily show one day
<tsmithe> daily show?
<ReD_HeRrInG> explaining why horse betting and lottery is legal online
<ReD_HeRrInG> but poker isnt
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: uhh... Jon Stewart?
<tsmithe> Jon Stewart?
<tsmithe> what?
<tsmithe> daily show?
<tsmithe> show?
<tsmithe> ?
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: where are you from?
<tsmithe> kent
<ReD_HeRrInG> ...america?
<tsmithe> look it up ignoramus
* ReD_HeRrInG goes and finds the clip
<tsmithe> i want you to know where kent is first
<MenZa> Kent, UK.
<tsmithe> you weren't supposed to help him
<ReD_HeRrInG> its in teh UK
<tsmithe> where abouts?
<tsmithe> :)
<ReD_HeRrInG> at first i was like Kent state?
<tsmithe> bah
<MenZa> tsmithe: northern UK iirc.
<tsmithe> bastard!
<tsmithe> kent COUNTY is the garden of England
<tsmithe> in the south!!!
<tsmithe> east
<tsmithe> warm, wine growing country!
<tsmithe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kent
<tsmithe> now can somebody please explain what the daily show is!
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_Show
<tsmithe> you mean i actually might have to read something!
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: digg search is down... cant show you teh clip
<tsmithe> and it seems it comes from Comedy Central, a channel which Sky doesn't provide
<ReD_HeRrInG> hehe
<tsmithe> so, where are you all?
<ReD_HeRrInG> Chicago.
<MenZa> Denmark.
<ReD_HeRrInG> hence my presence in #ubuntu-chicago
<MenZa> (Denmark, Europe, not Denmark, AL)
<tsmithe> well, i know nothing about american nor demarkian (?) geography
<tsmithe> and i would assume europe
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> "Denmarkian".
<tsmithe> hang on
<tsmithe> its danish!
<MenZa> You suck.
<MenZa> :P
<tsmithe> im tired
<tsmithe> lol
<MenZa> Correct.
<MenZa> lol
<tsmithe> i do suck
<tsmithe> damn
<tsmithe> well, i know nothing about american nor danish geography
<MenZa> lol
<tsmithe> and i would assume europe, as i don't even know what "AL" stands for
<ReD_HeRrInG> AL is alabama if i remember correctly
<ReD_HeRrInG> terrible terrible place
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> what state is chicago in?
<ReD_HeRrInG> illinois
<tsmithe> ok
<ReD_HeRrInG> problem with alabama is its still racist
<tsmithe> where are they in relation to each other?
<ReD_HeRrInG> same with most of the south
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: im... umm... right next to lake michigan
<ReD_HeRrInG> so... bout 300 miles from canada
<tsmithe> ok... i'm about 100 miles from france
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: you honestly dont know where chicago is?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> why should I?
<ReD_HeRrInG> ... i could tlel you where London is
<tsmithe> you didn't know where kent was!
<ReD_HeRrInG> well kent is... small...
<ReD_HeRrInG> chicago is like the 7th or 8th largest city in the world
<tsmithe> i bet you couldn't tell me where brighton was! or rochester, or maidstone, or tunbridge wells!
<ReD_HeRrInG> do Any of those have > 4million people?
<tsmithe> all little towns in comparison, but i live in a hamlet, so quite large to me
<ReD_HeRrInG> tsmithe: how bout new york?
<tsmithe> but, in england everything is relatively near everything else, so i can get a train or bus quickly to anywhere
<ReD_HeRrInG> Los angelas? Los Vegas?
<MenZa> I can tell you where Brighton is :P
<tsmithe> yay!
<tsmithe> east or west or hastings, menza?
<MenZa> *shrugs*
<MenZa> It's down south.
<tsmithe> its west
<tsmithe> pretty much 50 miles due south of london
<tsmithe> is the speed limit in the usa really only 55?
<Burgwork> no, far from it
<tsmithe> elaborate
<Burgwork> the highways are usually 75 or 85
<tsmithe> i believed it was 55 everywhere, and i thought, hell that's slow!
<tsmithe> are american miles different to british miles?
<ReD_HeRrInG> uhhh
<ReD_HeRrInG> are your miles 5280 ft?
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> and 1 inch = 2.54 cm right
<ReD_HeRrInG> yup
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> it's really stupid. at british schools, they teach you metric units.
<tsmithe> it's always pissed me of
<tsmithe> no-one uses them!
<ReD_HeRrInG> really?
<ReD_HeRrInG> hehe you guys and your left side of the car
<tsmithe> i know how far a mile is, but i have no idea how far a km is!
<tsmithe> driving on the left is better
<tsmithe> and so are manual cars
<Burgwork> right, this is wildly offtopic now, so we might want to move to -offtopic
<tsmithe> no-one else is talking here... but if you want to , i'm ok with that
<tsmithe> (just means i'll have to learn another irssi feature
<tsmithe> yo jenda you here yet?
<Burgwork> tsmithe: jenda is UTC+1 or 2
<tsmithe> i know
<tsmithe> prague is +!
<tsmithe> +1 even
<tsmithe> but he's usually around till at least midnight UTC
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-18
<tsmithe> you know, irc proxies really annoy me! you listening jenda's bip? I'm talking about you! :)
<Burgundavia> good evening
<Burgundavia> dotwaffle: rocking stuff
<tonyyarusso> Eh?  How come USNs 381 and 382 didn't come in my e-mail?  (Firefox & Thunderbird)
<Burgundavia> not sent yet?
<tonyyarusso> 383 came through though
<tonyyarusso> Wow that was terrible grammar.../me fixes
<tonyyarusso> How do I make something that resembles a WikiWord _not_ convert to a link?
<tonyyarusso> In case you missed that - How do I make something that resembles a WikiWord _not_ convert to a link?
<tonyyarusso> And you lost your cloak again.
<Burgundavia> ok, this is annoying
<Burgundavia> put `` in the word
<Burgundavia> or ! before it
<tonyyarusso> Of course...that was so obvious :S
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> welcome to why I hate wikiwords
<tonyyarusso> It's not working..
<tonyyarusso> Wait, there we go.
<tonyyarusso> `` in the _middle_
<tonyyarusso> Blargh.  Now I can't do a single newline
* tonyyarusso is still wiki-disabled
<tonyyarusso> There we go.  That should do it for tonight.
<nixternal> oh you poor soul whiprush, you should know better!
<nixternal> U of M will Dominate the lil' ol' butteyes
<whiprush> please dude.
<whiprush> they inbreed in ann arbor
<Burgundavia> they inbreed in most of the US
<BHSPitLappy> ouch
<BHSPitLappy> quite the attack
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> probably all of those comments violated the CoC
<BHSPitLappy> indeed
<nixternal> hrmm
* nixternal leaves the canadian jokes alone, as they will melt the CoC (*walks away whistling dixie)
<nixternal> ;p
<tsmithe> ping jenda
<MenZaLap> jenda: ping
<tsmithe> never around these days...
<MenZaLap> jenda!
<MenZaLap> Has anyone here got jenda's address? I lost it >.<
<tsmithe> enda
<tsmithe> i mean JENDA!!!!!
<tsmithe> i have it: jenda@ubuntu.com
<MenZaLap> Address, not e-mail address.
<MenZaLap> I'm shipping him more stickers.
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> stickers?
<MenZaLap> yes
<MenZaLap> ubuntu stickers
<tsmithe> i don't think i have a need for any atm; but if i ever do, could you also ship me some?
<MenZaLap> ask jenda
<MenZaLap> :)
<MenZaLap> These are some different ones
<tsmithe> linky for a peek?
<elkbuntu> MenZaLap, i would give you the return address on the stikcers he sent me, but, well, i wouldnt be sure of my interpretation of his handwriting
<MenZaLap> Heh, I might be able to recognise it
<MenZaLap> All I really recall is Jenda Vancura, Praha 2
<elkbuntu> sec
<MenZaLap> :D
<elkbuntu> i'll scan it for you
<MenZaLap> Awesome
<MenZaLap> elkbuntu, drop me a link in a query. I'm just gonna go snatch myself some breakfast.
<MenZaLap> :D
<tsmithe> talking of breakfast...
* tsmithe goes and gets himself breakfast
<tsmithe> mmm wellness flakes
* tsmithe slaps jenda with a trout
* tsmithe kicks jenda
<tsmithe> snap outta it!
<tsmithe> jenda!
<tsmithe> JENDA!
<poningru> waah?
<jenda> omg :)
<jenda> tsmithe, still around?
<jenda> MenZaLap: aha, you wanted my address
<tsmithe> YAY!!!!
<jenda> tsmithe: please don't paste my email in a publically logged channel.
<tsmithe> sorry.
<MenZaLap> Got it already jenda
<tsmithe> i knew as soon as i had done it :(
<jenda> I was on a party, and it kinda... stretched :)
<tsmithe> i felt bad
<tsmithe> now you're gonna get lots of spam :(
<MenZaLap> nah not necessarily
<jenda> tsmithe: Don't worry, it's not the first time, so it'll just be a little bit more.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> just don't do it again.
<tsmithe> :(
<tsmithe> i know, i know
<tsmithe> as i said, i realised as soon as i'd done it
<tsmithe> anyway...
<tsmithe> i just got the posters yesterday
<tsmithe> wanted to say a big THANK YOU
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> YOU'RE WELCOME
<jenda> How are they? Did they get too damaged in the mail?
<tsmithe> nope, just great :D
<tsmithe> now... how can i get hold of hanzo
<KenSentMe> tsmithe: where are you from, if i may ask?
<tsmithe> kent, why?
<KenSentMe> tsmithe: well i was wondering when i should expect my posters
<tsmithe> it took about 5 "business" days to get here
<tsmithe> so sent mon, got fri
<KenSentMe> tsmithe: ah, k
* jenda hides
<jenda> KenSentMe: I packaged yours wrong, so they didn't take them at the office - so i took them back home, repackaged, and put in the next batch. Sorry. Will ship monday.
<jenda> tsmithe: you can PM HanZo on the forums.
<tsmithe> i just did :)
<jenda> kk 
<KenSentMe> jenda: ah, well, no problem. Was just curious
<jenda> thanks for your patience.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-19
<lotusleaf> whiprush: "All I know is that I'm American and I hate someone for no reason. Rock on." lol @ http://www.whiprush.org/2006/11/stranger_in_a_s.html
<Hajiki> hey guys is there an ubuntu button like those GetFirefox ones for my html code??
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: there's some goodies @ http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/
<Hajiki> thanks
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: also on the Ubuntu wiki there's links to artwork like buttons and stuff for your site
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: yw =)
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: you could use a small thumbnail of the new roughcut design too
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: like a thumbnail of this http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/Ubuntu-roughcut.png
<Hajiki> cool
<Hajiki> many thanks
<lotusleaf> Hajiki: yw =)
<poningru> yarr
<lotusleaf> m4rk3t
<Madpilot> Mrh
<lotusleaf> time to check stats
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: 2.07 GB transferred, mostly from that obey page with your posters ;)
<Madpilot> wild
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: in 4 days or so time
<lotusleaf> I wish boingboing would post it
<poningru> oh we can have that arranged
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> did you talk to cory?
<lotusleaf> poningru: really? O_O no, I submitted it and that was it
<poningru> k
<poningru> talking to couple of people
<lotusleaf> poningru: awesome =)
<poningru> I know people who know cory
<lotusleaf> poningru: cool, we need to keep the vibe of it alive
<lotusleaf> poningru: I'm going to devote one page to suggest others use a small thumbnail version of the roughcut design on their website and link to ubuntu's site
<lotusleaf> and so too for the kubuntu roughcut to link to kubuntu's site
<poningru> ooh true
<poningru> lotusleaf++
<poningru> dude this can be sooo our spread firefox button
<poningru> I will ask mark to put it up on his blog
<poningru> that gets a lot of hits iirc
<lotusleaf> poningru: indeed! :)
<poningru> especially after that switch blog
<poningru> oh not that mark
<poningru> pilgrim
<lotusleaf> ah
<lotusleaf> poningru: any ETA on the boingboing poster mention?
<lotusleaf> or is that a wait and see thing?
<lotusleaf> poningru: I just used their standard vanilla link submit form ;/
<poningru> left messages for couple of people
<poningru> so wait and see
<lotusleaf> poningru: r0x0r
<lotusleaf> poningru: k thx ;)
<poningru> hehe no prob
<lotusleaf> weeeee
<lotusleaf> keep that marketing pumping
<poningru> lotusleaf: do we wanna use this instead of the normal ubuntu buttons?
<poningru> cause I really think that would be awesome... make us stand out from the rest of the 'I use this buttons
<poningru> kinda like how firefox started the whole meme
<lotusleaf> poningru: I think this should, IMO, be a seperate marketing thing
<lotusleaf> poningru: the normal ones are cool for what they are
<lotusleaf> poningru: I wouldn't discourage use of the others people worked hard on
<poningru> I am not saying that at all
<lotusleaf> poningru: I'd just push this as part of Madpilot's roughcut "movement" :)
<poningru> just saying recommend this
<lotusleaf> poningru: sorry, I misunderstood
<poningru> well you are not entirely wrong
<lotusleaf> poningru: I'm in need of a carne asada burrito
<poningru> just saying it would be a lot better if we recommended this instead of the normal button
<poningru> blargh??
<poningru> from taco bell?
<lotusleaf> never
<lotusleaf> especially not when you're in SD :)
<lotusleaf> poningru: hey however this is done is cool with me
<lotusleaf> poningru: I'm just going to make a seperate page on the /obeyubuntu/ area of my site promoting a small thumbnail of the roughcut as a thumbnail, if other people want to make different ones, cool
<lotusleaf> I'm no artist though, so I'm sure other ppl will do much better
<lotusleaf> I'm just going to apply simple effects from the gimp or whatever to it to provide different thumbnail designs, anyone can likely do much better
<lotusleaf> idea: batman-esque spotlight for the sky but with the ubuntu logo
<tsmithe> cool!
<lotusleaf> ubuntu logos with the url on the bottom of shoes!
<lotusleaf> and ones made for walking on the beach too
<lotusleaf> so everywhere an ubuntu logo
<jenda> lotusleaf: definite winner :)
<lotusleaf> jenda: wha? did I win something? a roll of ubuntu logo life-savers perhaps!?
<jenda> exactly that, how'd you know :)
<lotusleaf> woo!
<jenda> you must've cheated - forfeit.
<jenda> no wins for you today ;)
<lotusleaf> figures ;P
* lotusleaf turns aquariuma round again to view jendafish
<lotusleaf> ubuntu logo ice cubes
<jenda> 
<Burgundavia> that wouldn't be hard to do
<jenda> not with me in my aquarium.
<lotusleaf> jenda: how goes the poster sales?
<lotusleaf> lol
<jenda> great - only 200 left.
<lotusleaf> jenda: woo!
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: with ubuntu, anything is possible! :)
<lotusleaf> but I seriously need to plan some ubuntu logo christmas treats
<dotwaffle> Burgundavia: Just got back in, thanks for the thanks ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-14
<theidiotthatisme> Howdy
<desertc> Hi
<theidiotthatisme> Does anyone here have experience in planning an Ubucon?
<juliux> theidiotthatisme, sure
<desertc> Idle in #ohio-ubucon and you'll learn what they are doing.
<juliux> theidiotthatisme, as me if you need a hand
<juliux> theidiotthatisme, i planed the german one in ocotober this year
<theidiotthatisme> Juliux: Sorry took so long to respond, wasn't at the computer
<theidiotthatisme> But I was just hoping for some advice
<theidiotthatisme> desertc: I'm actually part of the group putting together the Ohio Ubucon
<juliux> theidiotthatisme, take more then 3 month time
<theidiotthatisme> I'm the one that wrote most of the planned wiki ;)
<desertc> theidiotthatisme: Wonder why you aren't in the IRC channel
<juliux> theidiotthatisme, and search for a good core tema
<juliux> team
<theidiotthatisme> My girlfriend got on and took over the computer lol
<SoteriouLoucas> hello people
<SoteriouLoucas> somerville32 can i ask you something please?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-15
<SoteriouLoucas> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-16
<BUGabundo> hya!
<BUGabundo> do you guys to leave a few LiveCDs ubuntu gutsy on subways?
<desertc> Sounds like a waste of CDs
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> but it also catch a few new users
<BUGabundo> right?
<desertc> If you have nothing better to do with the CDs than leave them in a subway, then please send to me!  ;)
<desertc> I think most people consider stuff left on a subway litter.
<desertc> How about approaching people in the subway, talking to them about why free software is important, and then presenting them with the LiveCD as a way to empower themselves?
<desertc> Or find out who does technical support for the subway and asking for a meeting, where you bring a stack of CDs for them to evaluate?
<BUGabundo> that could be a nice idea
<BUGabundo> I could ask those guys if they would allow our locoteam to set up a stand
<BUGabundo> a few days
<desertc> Or putting a poster up in the subway explaining what Ubuntu is and how they can join their LoCo and get a free CD?
<BUGabundo> the locoteam already has translations for the paper sleeves
<desertc> Seems like there's more effective ways of getting the CDs out than dropping them somewhere....
<BUGabundo> hummm. that's a bug... there's should be OFFICIAL sleves translations
<BUGabundo> and users shoould be able to select them in ship it
<BUGabundo> right?
<BUGabundo> desertc: 
<desertc> That's me!
<BUGabundo> don't you agree?
<BUGabundo> shouldn't there be official translations for the paper sleevs?
<desertc> I know nothing about translations...
<desertc> Never gave it a thought.  Seems like you could provide translations and tape it inside.
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but the future shipit cds?
<desertc> I have no thoughts on the matter.
<BUGabundo> ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-17
<elkbuntu> desertc, you've obviously never heard of bookcrossing
<desertc> elkbuntu: You think so?
<desertc> Best not to assume!  ;-)
<elkbuntu> desertc, considering you call leaving cds on the subway 'a waste'
<desertc> Books have an immediate visible value.  You can see they work and can be used.  A CD in a cardboard case, not so much.
<elkbuntu> you'd be surprised
<desertc> I do not think people don't go around picking up CDROMs and putting them in their computer to see if they work.  But you're right.  I would be surprised if they did.
<desertc> :-)
<elkbuntu> you need to stop being so critical of other people's ideas. you were quite rude when you came into -au a fortnight ago. You referred to LCA, one of the best Linux and FOSS conferences in the world, as a 'lug conference', then criticised the number of lugs we have without considering local/geographical limitations, then tell us that Linux Australia doesnt reach out to lugs enough -- probably unaware that they cover the public liability
<elkbuntu>  of lug events, provide sponsorship for activities, etc.
<desertc> elkbuntu: Point taken.
<elkbuntu> you've been doing similar things to other locos too
<desertc> You're welcome to your opinion, and I respect it, though it was not my intention to be critical, nor did anyone say I was at the time.
<elkbuntu> desertc, the people who you were talking to would have been biting lips to avoid 'scaring off the enthusiastic newbie', yet i can guarantee they were most put out
<desertc> If you have further personal quarrels with me, then I will be happy to address them in private, as they are off topic to the channel.
<desertc> http://foss.in/2007/info/Promote#Posters
<desertc> Would this be a useful link to post to the mailing list?
<desertc> Submitted.
<alefteris> hi all! where can i find the svg  files for the official ubuntu cd cover artwork?
<desertc> Pretty quiet in here today, alefteris
<alefteris> yeap :( anyway, I keep searching google, maybe I'll find something..
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-18
<desertc> Posted a message to the mailing list without subscribing, and I was informed it was pending approval.
<desertc> That was 12 hours ago.  Do you think I should subscribe and post instead?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-11
<xivulon> popey ping
<popey> hi xivulon 
<xivulon> hi
<xivulon> I tried to launch this wubi banner campaign I mentioned last time on the forum
<xivulon> but it does not take wings
<xivulon> needs some redbull or your help :)
<popey> haha
<popey> what do you need?
<xivulon> this is the announcement: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957543
<xivulon> I think we should publicize it more as the people on the forum are mostly there for support and then go away
<xivulon> Also need maybe a more formal competition with some prizes (jono albums to start with)
<popey> you could ask katkin if it's possible to get some merchandise?
<xivulon> katkin ping
<xivulon> let me know if you have any ideas on that, announcing that on ubuntu planet might attract more attention maybe
<popey> sure, if you launch a competition ping me and I'll blog about it and mention it on the podcast
<xivulon> well in theory I have already launched a competition...
<popey> yeah, i meant if you wanted to re-launch - with prizes :)
<katkin> xivulon: hi
<xivulon> hi katkin, do you have any suggestion for the above?
<popey> heh
<xivulon> is ubuntu merchandise *that* expensive?
<xivulon> kidding
<katkin> xivulon: sorry, XChat just crashed on me, so I have lost the previous context of the discussion
<katkin> xivulon: what is the project and why do you need merchandise?
<xivulon> katkin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/70432/
<xivulon> in particular see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957543
<katkin> xivulon: and why the merchandise?
<xivulon> because the idea is to have a competition for banners
<xivulon> people come up with cool banners, the community votes the best 3, and we (=you) give them some prize
<xivulon> then hopefully other people will actually use the banners in their website, and we will get some new users to try ubuntu
<xivulon> katkin, got anything to offer?
 * MenZa bounces a little.
<katkin> xivulon: I have asked the question internally and will get back to you
<katkin> xivulon: please ping me in a couple of days if you haven't heard from me
<xivulon> katkin: thanks a lot
<katkin> xivulon: np
<AliTabuger7> Hi everyone!
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-12
<juliux> hey katkin 
<juliux> katkin: the cebit and linuxnewmedia get with me in touch about cebit and an ubuntu community booth
<juliux> katkin: the ask me if send the following link to canonical http://www.schliebsundschliebs.de/index.php?sus=messeLinuxPark&menu=messe
<juliux> katkin: is there somebody else where i should send that link and the information about it?
<katkin> juliux: no, I'm the person who co-ordinates events for Canonical
<katkin> juliux: however we don't have any plans to attend Cebit next year . . .#
<juliux> katkin: ok
<juliux> katkin: for us it would be a little bit easier if i summarise all the information in a mail send it to you and send a cc to the cebit so they see that we(community) are willing to provide the informations to you, so it would be easier for us to get a free booth
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> katkin: morning
<katkin> popey: hope things are well with you :)
<katkin> popey: please can you remind me of what the mailing list is for the UK loco team?
<popey> tickety boo
<popey> sure..
<katkin> popey: (I know I'm rubbish) ;)
<popey> you want the email address to send to?
<popey> ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com
<katkin> popey: do you know how many people are on that list?
<katkin> popey: approx
<popey> one mo, I can check
<popey> 540
<popey> ish
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-15
<meoblast001> http://www.yofrankie.org/?p=17
<meoblast001> oops wrong channel
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-16
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue117
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-10
<Traveler> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-11
<Tecna> Hello, everyone!
<Takyoji> Hello
<Tecna> Oh good, someone's here . :)
<Tecna> I wanted to discuss my business idea which is in early development.
<Tecna> I plan to start a small computer manufacturing company and most of the boxes preloaded with the latest release of Ubuntu.
<Flannel> Tecna: Are you familiar with the OEM installer?
<Tecna> No, but I bet you're about to tell me about it. :)\
<Flannel> Tecna: It allows you to install Ubuntu, configure it however you want "at the factory" and then let the user set up their first user (timezone, username, password, etc) on 'first' boot.
<Tecna> That sounds very good.
<Tecna> I have some concerns about the trademark policy...
<Tecna> I would like to display signs in the store window and website, as well as use decals on the computer cases to indicate that we use Ubuntu...
<Tecna> Would I need to get permission for this?
<Tecna> (I betting I do.)
<Tecna> (but I'm not sure who to talk to about it.)
<Flannel> Tecna: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Takyoji> Actually you can use the Ubuntu logo for the promotion of it
<Flannel> Tecna: On that page there's links to a contact form (I believe it's a form, not an email) that you can ask.
<Takyoji> But not in a way that Canonical endorses or is directly related with the company at all
<Tecna> Thanks for the information.  I'll be filling out the form shortly...
<Tecna> Flannel: Do you have any links to information about the OEM installer?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-12
<DPic> meeting in ubuntu-meeting right now
<OK5KM> Anybody here? :-)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-15
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue168
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-11-16
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<MarkDude> So NixiePixel is doing an Open Source challenge. http://www.nixiepixel.com/nixies-open-source-challenge/
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-11-21
<giulia> hi
<giulia> I am trying to find the paper cube where there are the commands
<giulia> I have no idea on where can I find it
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-11-15
<tiagoscd> hi
<tiagoscd> how I can request Ubuntu marketing items, like tablecloth and banners, to an approved loco team?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-11-15
<kskrueger> hello
<kskrueger> anyone here?
<jorgerosa> Hello all
<jorgerosa> Dudes, I developed some software some time ago (simple stuff), I use it in my Windows PC, but i prefer my Ubuntu PC, BUT... I can compile it for Windows, can anyone do it for the Ubuntu too? (So, even I could use it there)
<jorgerosa> *IF I am in the right place... If not, sorry, please enlight me :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-11-18
<mohamedalaa98> Hello guys :D
<mohamedalaa98> Anybody here?
<mohamedalaa98> flannel: are you there?
<ashams> I and mohamedalaa98 are working on the UCADay event and we need to create a video that explains the idea of the event in english, unfortunately we are not not natives in english, and not video esigners either, so if you know any one can help please contact any of us, (ashams AT u.c)
<ashams> designers*
<ashams> thanks in advance
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-11-14
<cm-t> hi, I am looking for an ubuntu themed template for libreOffice impress ( something more updated than http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template please)
<cm-t> quesh: tell me you got it !
<cm-t> quesh: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-party-paris-happen-during-november-16th-november-17th-2013-40-presentations  
<cm-t> <3
